# Ask Detailer's Domain



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Let me know what's on your mind, how to apply something, tech questions on detailing?
I will try to answer it the best I can also welcome others to answer as well.

*Update*

How to navigate - Detailer's Domain

Take a look you can do quite a bit on our site

Did you know -
- You can register at Detailer's Domain to get updates on your orders, order history, and create a wish list.
- You can Like Us on Facebook
- You can Follow Us on Twitter
- You can visit our Blog for news on detailing, see our detailing write ups, and more.
- We now have the Deal of the Day as well
- Also please subscribe to our mailing list to get exclusive deals and updates


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got a BMP r32, and it seems like everytime it rains I get pwnd, hard. It seems like I need to pay big money now to get a pro to help me get out these etched in water spots; so far I've tried vinegar and polishing with my DAP but neither have made any positive difference. Black cars ftl!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DrivesMeCrazy said:


> I've got a BMP r32, and it seems like everytime it rains I get pwnd, hard. It seems like I need to pay big money now to get a pro to help me get out these etched in water spots; so far I've tried vinegar and polishing with my DAP but neither have made any positive difference. Black cars ftl!


what products did you use?
where are you located?
do you wax or seal your car after cleaning it up?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

DetailersDomain said:


> what products did you use?
> where are you located?
> do you wax or seal your car after cleaning it up?


-Detail machine XP, yellow or orange pads, sonus sf-x 2, meguiar's polish compound (whichever "pro" one is safe with a DAP)
-Arizona
-Poor Boys sealant then wax every other wash


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DrivesMeCrazy said:


> -Detail machine XP, yellow or orange pads, sonus sf-x 2, meguiar's polish compound (whichever "pro" one is safe with a DAP)
> -Arizona
> -Poor Boys sealant then wax every other wash


You may want to try some more aggressive pads and maybe a different compound or polish.

The DA may only be able to do so much.


----------



## VegasDubs (Feb 13, 2005)

*Dry wash*

After you polish out the water marks seal your car with a product called dry wash n guard it will protect your paint like a coat of armor. You can find Dry wash on amazon


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

PCA Event at Detailer's Domain. 

Not many pics but about 35 came to hang out and walk thru polishing with a PC and Menzerna Polishes
Thanks to Lusso for the raffle prizes! 

Preparing the car for the demo - Porsche Techart Magnum Cayenne Turbo


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

By more aggressive pads what do you suggest? The Yellow Sonus pad seems to be fairly aggressive.

I've also been reading up on megs 105/205 combo, apparently some have had decent luck with it on black paints but I worry that it's too aggressive.

Bear in mind I pretty much have these hard spots on 85% of the car, front bumper from the PO being the worst spot, roof second. These spots are at the point where they are "visible at certain angles"


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DrivesMeCrazy said:


> By more aggressive pads what do you suggest? The Yellow Sonus pad seems to be fairly aggressive.
> 
> I've also been reading up on megs 105/205 combo, apparently some have had decent luck with it on black paints but I worry that it's too aggressive.
> 
> Bear in mind I pretty much have these hard spots on 85% of the car, front bumper from the PO being the worst spot, roof second. These spots are at the point where they are "visible at certain angles"


here are the pads

Surbuf Microfingers

Uber Yellow Pad


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Damn, I wish I had known about the PCA event I just recently joined, and would have been all over that!


----------



## Los Putos (Feb 15, 2009)

So, I've done everything to clean my inner windshield and other windows to no avail. It still looks like a clambake's been goin' on inside it for weeks which is most certainly not the case! How s the Invisible Magic Wand Walmart?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Los Putos said:


> So, I've done everything to clean my inner windshield and other windows to no avail. It still looks like a clambake's been goin' on inside it for weeks which is most certainly not the case! How s the Invisible Magic Wand Walmart?


take a look at this article.

How to clean your glass


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Phil. Quick question. I have a VW CC, and I am wondering about taking care of the plastic/glass looking pieces that are between the windows, and on the bottom of the rear window. They are black and glossy, and I was wondering about how to properly clean and protect these areas from the tiny scratches that seem to appear on them so easily. Thanks in advance.


----------



## james dean r32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Question regarding wheel wax on polished lips with clear coat centers.

I have a set of ccw wheels with polished lip and clear coat centers and want to protect them during the winter rainy/snowy months.. Is there a wax that can be used on polished lips? Also what about the center clear coat?
Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Skwiddly said:


> Hey Phil. Quick question. I have a VW CC, and I am wondering about taking care of the plastic/glass looking pieces that are between the windows, and on the bottom of the rear window. They are black and glossy, and I was wondering about how to properly clean and protect these areas from the tiny scratches that seem to appear on them so easily. Thanks in advance.


sorry for the delay. I'm not getting my alerts.

do you have a pc or machine you can polish it out.

if not you can hand polish it then wax or seal the area.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

james dean r32 said:


> Question regarding wheel wax on polished lips with clear coat centers.
> 
> I have a set of ccw wheels with polished lip and clear coat centers and want to protect them during the winter rainy/snowy months.. Is there a wax that can be used on polished lips? Also what about the center clear coat?
> Thanks


you can use either Prima Wheel Armour or Swissvax Autobahn.


----------



## james dean r32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, but until I order some can I use a regular car wax like Meguiars on a polished lip?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

james dean r32 said:


> Thanks, but until I order some can I use a regular car wax like Meguiars on a polished lip?


correct


----------



## Jfw12 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey man, did you ever get those water spots out?


----------



## EJBGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2005)

Can a moderator please ban this member and delete his posts:banghead:



shengdan said:


> Show your style and charm,The popular is what you want, right?
> 
> girl , Juniors , Accessories ,
> Style Expert: ===== http://www.************ =====
> ...


----------



## Los Putos (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet! Looks like I got the hang of it until I'm driving straight east as the sun rises. Then all the spots I missed on the inside windshield show up like a bad case of...well...nevermind.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Somone Yacked in my car.*

a guy threw up in my car this past weekend, all over the front passenger cloth recaro seat. He said he would pay for whatever cost it took to get it all cleaned up. Thoughts? Should I have the seat cover removed to clean? Would a detail shop know how to do this, or do you think the dealer would be best option?(or do they prob outsource detailing).
Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

chisai88 said:


> a guy threw up in my car this past weekend, all over the front passenger cloth recaro seat. He said he would pay for whatever cost it took to get it all cleaned up. Thoughts? Should I have the seat cover removed to clean? Would a detail shop know how to do this, or do you think the dealer would be best option?(or do they prob outsource detailing).
> Thanks


I would pull them off and maybe even get them dried cleaaned, ask your dry cleaner if that's possible.

or you can try to call Recaro and ask them what they suggest. The dealer is going to outsource it (most likely.)


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I would probably clean them with a interior cleaner Sonax Upholstery Cleaner and maybe even steamed them.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I noticed some scratches on the seals/trim around the rear windows on my GTI today. I'm pretty sure they are the result of using a snow brush to clear the windows. Does anyone have suggestions on repairing these, conditioning, making them disappear? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> I noticed some scratches on the seals/trim around the rear windows on my GTI today. I'm pretty sure they are the result of using a snow brush to clear the windows. Does anyone have suggestions on repairing these, conditioning, making them disappear? Thanks in advance.


 can you post a pic?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> can you post a pic?


 tried to get one in the dark and make the marks visible. I'll get a better one tomorrow without the flash. Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

you can try to dress it but they may not hide the scratches.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> you can try to dress it but they may not hide the scratches.


 That's what I was afraid of. Any recommended dressings? Seems like the rubber is very delicate and the car is only 7 months old so it's really bothering me.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tried 303 and then back to black....scratches are still noticeable to me. It's bothering me so much I might have the windows replaced b/c the trim in attatched. :banghead:


----------



## 718Dub (Aug 3, 2003)

I have an 07 Phantom Black Pearl Audi S4. I used Menzerna SIP with an Orange 6.5 pad and Porter Cable 7424xp. It seemed to get most of the lighter swirls and scratches out but some still remain. I used the orange pad and SIP as a one step (didn't require a follow up pass)

I was thinking of trying to use the SIP and a yellow pad. I have searched around and it seems that nobody has really used this combination. Would it be a good idea to use this compound/pad combo?

I plan to use the SIP and yellow pad then follow up with Menzerna po85RD and a white or black pad depending on the hazing left from compounding. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure you can use the uber yellow pad with SIP it should work well.

however if that doesn't work you may have to pick up a compound.

Phil


----------



## 2010g (Feb 3, 2011)

*Question......*



DetailersDomain said:


> Let me know what's on your mind, how to apply something, tech questions on detailing?
> I will try to answer it the best I can also welcome others to answer as well.


Here we go. Have a brand new 2010 GTI with the plaid interlagos fabric (my name would be "Static Cling" with pilling) interior. Looks nice but what is it with this stuff. It attract's and clings to every hair and crumb within arms length as does the gray door panel covering. It's almost impossible to vacuum off. Even lint rollers don't it. 
Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Phil, Ive been looking at possibly purchasing a flex rotary for the last few weeks. I already have a Porter Cable XP but want to move up an see that I can do with the rotary. Do you have any tips or advice as to what ill need to buy and how I can practice before putting that beast to my paint? TIA


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

lemansvw said:


> Hey Phil, Ive been looking at possibly purchasing a flex rotary for the last few weeks. I already have a Porter Cable XP but want to move up an see that I can do with the rotary. Do you have any tips or advice as to what ill need to buy and how I can practice before putting that beast to my paint? TIA


your best bet would be to get a scrap panel to try it out on.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you have any good deals on a rotary?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

lemansvw said:


> Do you have any good deals on a rotary?


if you buy a rotary in a kit you can use our forum discount code for 10% off.

as well the kits are in kit pricing.


----------



## lisi80 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Compound, wax and pads*

Phil,
i have a meg dual action polisher. What compound, wax and pad do you recommend to remove swirls on a 2006 audi a3?

thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

lisi80 said:


> Phil,
> i have a meg dual action polisher. What compound, wax and pad do you recommend to remove swirls on a 2006 audi a3?
> 
> thanks


How bad is the car?

I would go with Menzerna Super Intensive Polish and Menzerna Super Finish.

Uber Yellow Pad, Green Pad, Blue Pad, Black Pad.


----------



## lisi80 (Jun 6, 2010)

not to bad but the swirls are visible.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I would go with the above suggested.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

What might get felt tip pin off of tan leather? A friends 4yr old decided to draw all over the door panel of her Mercedes.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

here you go 

leather master ink away

see if this fits the bill.


----------



## jkarl (May 2, 2011)

*General Detailing Questions*



DetailersDomain said:


> Let me know what's on your mind, how to apply something, tech questions on detailing?
> I will try to answer it the best I can also welcome others to answer as well.


I'm new to this forum. Just purchased a 2005 VW Passat TDI Wagon, with full leather interior. I would rate the overall shape of this interior as excellent, and would like to keep it that way.

Would like some suggestions about leather care. For that matter would like suggestions for overall care of the interior of this car (car only has 33,000 miles)

thanks,
jack
arlington, texas


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

what color is the interior


----------



## jkarl (May 2, 2011)

the color of the interior is gray, as is the leather. I'll fish through all of the paperwork I got with the car and give you the exact information. 

Also, I see you do exterior detailing. Does that include recommendations to correct scratches and small rock chips? 

Is there a place with a list of the correct products to keep the outside up? Car has 17" aluminum wheels also.
thanks,
jack


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

jkarl said:


> the color of the interior is gray, as is the leather. I'll fish through all of the paperwork I got with the car and give you the exact information.
> 
> Also, I see you do exterior detailing. Does that include recommendations to correct scratches and small rock chips?
> 
> ...


jack,

here is a good kit to keep your leather in great shape.

http://detailersdomain.com/carcareproducts/leathercleaner/LeatherMasterLeatherCareKit.html


----------



## jkarl (May 2, 2011)

thanks. I'll take a look at that link. Just found the original window sticker for the car. The exterior color is Stonehenge Gray, and the interior color is Anthracite Leather

regards,
jack kean


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

I just got a 05 S2000, and I want to keep the paint looking fresh and new looking. As of now there's hardly any swirl marks, but I juat want to know what products I should be using to keep the paint shiny/sparkle and the swirl marks to a minimum. 

The color is Rio Yelow, and it has a pearl finish to it
Pic:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I would recommend 
einszett paint polish followed by einszett glanz.

you can do the above by hand or with a machine.


----------



## ph03n1x (Feb 22, 2011)

My car's a daily driven car, I wash at least two times a week, once minimum. I'm wondering how often I should wax and what wax should I use? Is Megs Ultimate good?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Sure I would consider using einszett Glanz


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Ark6 said:


> I just got a 05 S2000, and I want to keep the paint looking fresh and new looking. As of now there's hardly any swirl marks, but I juat want to know what products I should be using to keep the paint shiny/sparkle and the swirl marks to a minimum.
> 
> The color is Rio Yelow, and it has a pearl finish to it
> Pic:


 You might want to make sure your washing / drying practices are correct .. thats where most of the swirling comes from .. that and QD'ing an overly dusthy / dirty car.


----------



## j_town (Apr 2, 2007)

*Clay Lubricant*

What is a good alternative for MOTHERS Showtime or Meguiar's Quik Detailer as clay lubricant? Purchasing the 16 oz every other time is pretty pricey.

Thanks!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

For claying and general use I get the Optimum No Rinse and mix it to QD strength and it works great .. I do a lot of cars and $$ are important. A few onces makes a gallon and you also have it to use on door edges and It works great for removing bugs on road trips. 

Plus you have the rest to use for washing your car when reg. methods aren't avaialble.


----------



## j_town (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, looks great!
I now have another question.
I bought my current car, 1999 GTI in Black Magic Peal just before winter and didn't have much of a time to prep it for the snow and salt. Just a wash, wax and car washes during the winter. Being the first really good car weekend in New England that I have been able to get to detailing I went at it. After washing, claying and waxing most of the car feels, to me, superb. A towel laid on the hood will slide off because there is so little friction and for the most part the paint is in good condition for a 12 year old car, good meaning no swirls but lots of scratches :/. However, the roof and hatch are a different story. Even after the wash/clay/wax they don't even look like they have been touched and feel for lack of a better description dry/scratchy/dull etc. to the touch. Like dry skin vs. moisturized...
Do you have any idea what could be the issue? I didn't notice this in the fall but wasn't paying too close attention.
Do you have any cures???
Thanks again!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

you will like 

Adam's Detail Spray we have them in buy 3 get 1 free or in gallons.

Also we have our forum discount code.


----------



## ph03n1x (Feb 22, 2011)

What's the best way to wax a car? Put it on a section and wipe off or put it all over the car then wipe off?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

ph03n1x said:


> What's the best way to wax a car? Put it on a section and wipe off or put it all over the car then wipe off?


That all depends on what your using .. the temp and humidity. Usually you are safe to apply to 2 panels .. take one off .. apply another .. take one off. 

Some sealants you can do the whole car.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I would agree.

on top of that best way to apply a wax or sealant is as directed by the manufacturer.

some mfg say leave it on till it hazes, some are apply and remove within 30 sec to 1 minute.

some are apply in a 1x1 section.

some say leave it on for 1 hour and then remove etc...


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

*Clay before polish?*

If you're going to do paint corrections all over the car (swirls for example), is it still necessary to clay bar the car after washing and before the polishing? It seems to me that whatever you would remove with clay will be removed by the polish anyway.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

for the best results I would definitely clay the car.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> for the best results I would definitely clay the car.


 Exactly ... not only that there is some things clay will remove that polish won't and in addition if your polish dislodges one of these particles and it imbeds in your pad then your dealing with mega swirling .


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Then what about using a cleaner (Klass AIO for example)? Use it before or after polishing...?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

After


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Phil. I recently ordered some supplies from you guys for the memorial day sale and I received my package today. First off thank you for the discount and the free shipping...It really was a great deal. However, I bought the aquarts iron x and it was leaking in the box. Is there anything that you guys can do? Thanks Phil


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

lemansvw said:


> Hi Phil. I recently ordered some supplies from you guys for the memorial day sale and I received my package today. First off thank you for the discount and the free shipping...It really was a great deal. However, I bought the aquarts iron x and it was leaking in the box. Is there anything that you guys can do? Thanks Phil


 if you can please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

lemansvw said:


> Hi Phil. I recently ordered some supplies from you guys for the memorial day sale and I received my package today. First off thank you for the discount and the free shipping...It really was a great deal. However, I bought the aquarts iron x and it was leaking in the box. Is there anything that you guys can do? Thanks Phil


 Hey guys ... in the future this type of thing should be handled out of forum .. TY


----------



## aigoo (Feb 3, 2011)

Picked up sonax wheel cleaner from you guys. Love it!

In anycase, I have a couple of questions

1) The outside of my windshield seems to be marred to an extent. When it's dry it looks fine, but as soon as it rains and i throw my wipers on, i see all these marks/patterns that makes it hard to see during rainfall. What can I do to remedy that?

2) Bird dookie! Left patterns on paint. Best way to get rid of it? Thinking some sort of polish, but unsure what type.

Thanks again guys! Im probably gonna pick up a PC kit from you guys ;D


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks! sonax is great!

what I would do with the windshield would be to clay the glass, then use your new porter cable and polishes to clean it up.

if the glass is etched it might be on there permanently. 

you may also want to swap out your wipers.

if the bird crap wasn't on there too long you should be able to reduce the etch mark that it caused.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

After you have polished the windshield etc wipe it down with straight white vinegar to get rid of any polishing oils.


----------



## aigoo (Feb 3, 2011)

DetailersDomain said:


> thanks! sonax is great!
> 
> what I would do with the windshield would be to clay the glass, then use your new porter cable and polishes to clean it up.


Any specific type of polish recommended? Fine, medium, whatever etc lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Least aggressive first


----------



## aigoo (Feb 3, 2011)

Jesstzn said:


> Least aggressive first


tyty.


----------



## meltorment (Jan 20, 2009)

*new car*

local shop (props to pak shak) recommended to me several products and a brief howto for a noob detailing kit awhile back. (menzerna sip, menzerna final polish, no rinse, rejex)
i will be the proud owner of a new car in a coupla months.
is it recommended to apply a good sealant (like rejex) once i take ownership? also, are the products i listed adequate for my new car?


----------



## aigoo (Feb 3, 2011)

Asked this on another forum but figured i'd ask here. Adams superwax/sealant says to only use adams microfiber towels for removing their wax. Are any of the uber microfiber towels sufficient for use with adams wax?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure you can use these 

uber no name towels 

uber all purpose towels 

uber classics


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

aigoo said:


> Asked this on another forum but figured i'd ask here. Adams superwax/sealant says *to only use adams microfiber towels for removing their wax.* Are any of the uber microfiber towels sufficient for use with adams wax?


 Its called marketing .. if you have a Coscto close by go buy thiers , yellow ones .. work just as good .


----------



## CozmoK. (Feb 18, 2004)

Last time I waxed my car, I must have smudged some wax on the rear wing of my 993 C2. Its also on the bumperettes and wiper sprays. All the pieces are black plastic. 

Whats the simplest way to remove the old wax residue. 

thanks,


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

CozmoK. said:


> Last time I waxed my car, I must have smudged some wax on the rear wing of my 993 C2. Its also on the bumperettes and wiper sprays. All the pieces are black plastic.
> 
> Whats the simplest way to remove the old wax residue.
> 
> thanks,


 If its textured plastic etc use a pink pearl eraser like they had in school ... I have also had good luck with Goo-Gone.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Well, I have two cars that need some TLC -- a 2001 VW GTI GLX (tornado red) and a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon Limited (regal blue pearl).

The GTI is in pretty good shape -- it has some swirls and minor scratches that could be buffed out, but looks pretty good for an 11-year-old car. 

The Subie, on the other hand, has bad swirl marks and a number of deep scratches -- not to the metal, but they need some work. To add to it, someone sideswiped me the other day leaving a bunch of white paint across three panels. 

I've never done any detailing beyond simple handwashing, claying, and waxing using a cleaner/wax. Considering the cost of detailing, I would prefer to get the equipment necessary to do the job so I can do it myself in the future and ultimately save some money.

I would like to do a decent job, but I'm not looking for show-car quality results. I'm also all about value -- since I won't be detailing professionally and I would guess I would use the stuff perhaps a couple of times per year, I don't necessarily need professional-level equipment. Just what it takes to get the job done.

Based on the criteria I've laid out, could you recommend a package that would fit my needs well? I expect it will include a random orbital buffer, a number of foam polishing pads, and some different polishes. I've looked through a number of sites, and the choices are making my head spin a bit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

dts said:


> Well, I have two cars that need some TLC -- a 2001 VW GTI GLX (tornado red) and a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon Limited (regal blue pearl).
> 
> The GTI is in pretty good shape -- it has some swirls and minor scratches that could be buffed out, but looks pretty good for an 11-year-old car.
> 
> ...


sure thing do you have a budget, as well a picture of both cars showing the imperfections.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing do you have a budget, as well a picture of both cars showing the imperfections.


Thanks for helping out!

Here are pics of the Subaru.

This one is of the front fender and shows a number of scratches (the car is dirty in this picture):










This one is where the car sideswiped me the other day (again, the car is dirty and that's white paint that's on the car, it's not scratched to the primer):










I cleaned the car today (it was raining yesterday) in an effort to get pictures of the swirls, but the lighting is poor and my camera isn't very good. Here are two shots of the doors, the first without flash and the second with flash (the swirls and light scratches are easily visible to the eye):



















My wife has the GTI and she didn't return until after dark last night (tonight, too), so I don't have pics. But the paint is in much better shape -- a good claying and a treatment for light swirls would probably do the trick.

Insofar as budget is concerned, I'm going to be a bit wishy washy and say I don't need the best stuff out there by any means, but I don't want to cheap out and have to spend more money later to make up for it -- I just want what is necessary to do the job. If pressed, let's play with $200 and see if we can make something work with that.

TIA!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks for the pics, here is the kit I would suggest.

also claying will not remove scratches or swirls.

here is the kit.
http://www.detailersdomain.com/Uber...h-Menzerna-Polishes-Einszett-Glanz_p_215.html


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Difference between Carnauba and other paste waxes?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Quality carnauba waxes - eg Lusso Oro, Swissvax line, etc tend to give a great deep wet shine.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

I'm working on a black 2004 Jetta, and I had a question (since I've never worked on the feared black paint)










Wondering what I need to do to correct the finish. I have the mostly Menzerna products (all from DD): Super Intensive Polish, Micro Polish and Power Gloss. 

I also need to order more pads for my DeWalt Rotary. I have a 4 1/2 in backing plate, so should I be ordering new 5.5" pads? And which ones would you think I would get the most use out of? (used to borrow backing plates until I moved). I also swear that you used to carry more plates to match your pad sizes.

More generic questions:

Can I use an APC like Adams or Meguiars to clean off stubborn deposits on paint like bugs (and why the big price difference? I use Adams now)

Is using your uber sponge safe for general washing instead of using a wool mit?

I wanted to put in an order tonight


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

FlyBy said:


> I'm working on a black 2004 Jetta, and I had a question (since I've never worked on the feared black paint)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have everything there, if you fear it do you have an orbital polisher handy?

yes you can use apc to remove the bug and tar.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

What about the size of the backing plate to the size of the pads? should I just use the 4.5 with the 5.5? not sure how much room between the edge of the plate to edge of pad.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

you would need a 


5 inch backing plate with 5.5 inch uber pads
3 inch backing plate with the 4 inch uber pads
6 inch backing plate with 6.5 inch uber pads


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

Gotcha, placed an order last night :thumbup:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

DetailersDomain said:


> thanks for the pics, here is the kit I would suggest.
> 
> also claying will not remove scratches or swirls.
> 
> ...


A belated thank you. Order has been placed, and I likely will check in with questions as I try to clean things up!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure thing!


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

PM sent with a question about my order.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Finally have some sunshine on a day when I have time available to do this project! 

Just to refresh your memory, I bought a package from you (Porter 7424xp dual action buffer, orange, green, blue and black uber pads, Menzerna SI 1500 and SF 4000, Glanz wax, and microfiber towels) to work on my blue Subaru Legacy pictured a few posts up. 

Have a couple of quick questions:

--Is there a temperature below which I should not do this? It's currently in the fifties and not supposed to get above the low 60s today or tomorrow.

--Wash and clay first, then I'm assuming I should start with the least aggressive pad I think necessary and then go from there? So it would be green with SI 1500 (then look at my results to see if I need to use orange), blue with SF 4000, black with glanz wax, and buff it dry with microfiber. 

Let me know if my technique needs tweaking! TIA

*EDIT*

Got five minutes into claying the car when I got a phone call from my daughter's school: your daughter has a fever and has to come home. Please come pick her up.

So much for doing my little project.

Today's my first available day since then, and it's even cooler than it was -- looks like a high in the low- to mid-50s; right now it's in the upper 30s.

Will these products work well at these temperatures, or should I wait for it to warm up some more?

Also could still use a critique of my suggested approach listed above....


----------



## andyg79 (Sep 18, 2009)

In for the minimum temperature question... up here it's -15deg C today (5deg F). Probably a bit warmer in my garage, but not by much. Obviously won't be doing anything today, but maybe if it warms up a bit in the next couple of weeks... (perhaps 40 F?). The thought of applying friction and heat to cold paintwork seems ill-advised at best.

For the record, 7424xp, menzerna polishes and lake country hydro tech pads.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

andyg79 said:


> In for the minimum temperature question... up here it's -15deg C today (5deg F). Probably a bit warmer in my garage, but not by much. Obviously won't be doing anything today, but maybe if it warms up a bit in the next couple of weeks... (perhaps 40 F?). The thought of applying friction and heat to cold paintwork seems ill-advised at best.
> 
> For the record, 7424xp, menzerna polishes and lake country hydro tech pads.
> 
> Thanks :beer:


you should be okay if you have some halogens in the garage it will bring the temps up.

when I use to work in my garage back in the day the halogens would warm it up a good 10 degrees.

45-50 would be nice


----------



## baller9409 (Jun 23, 2011)

i just got the bumper on my excursion repainted to match the rest of the car and he said i cant wax it for 90ish days. could i use a spray wax? and the only thing besides that would be is there any way to put a clear wrap on it to keep bugs and rocks from ruining it?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

For the next 30-60 days I would say just wash it don't wax or seal it.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> For the next 30-60 days I would say just wash it don't wax or seal it.


 Also ... be gentle washing it as it will be soft ... and ... don't let the bugs dwell on it or the will etch easily on green paint.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

2nd those tips.


----------



## andyg79 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Phil for the earlier response. 

One more question - is it always necessary to use a sealant? When I am done polishing my car I use Chemical Guys EZ Glaze. Reason I ask is that my car is garaged and I never drive it in the rain. I drive it, it gets dusty, so then I wash and use the glaze again. 

I wash and reglaze my car every 2 weeks or so, which can be after as little as 20 miles of dry driving  The aim is when swirls start building up, I will repolish. 

Should I still be using a sealant anyway, and can I reglaze over it? If so, I have narrowed my choices down to Menzerna Power Lock or Chemical Guys Black Light Hybrid. Which one of those would work best for a Mazda (thin paint) metallic red with the glaze I use? 

Cheers! :beer: 

PS Apologies for the one question turning out to be three.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I like the Menzerna Power Lock. 

its not a bad idea to put a coat of wax or seal the car. its adds protection to it. 

below is a photo of power lock on a black MB ML350 we just did.


----------



## zVp (Jun 18, 2010)

What polish would you recommend for a one-step polish? I was looking at Menzerna PowerFinish as I've heard and read good things about it. 

I won't mind if swirls aren't 100% gone, but if they are 90% gone, I'll be really happy (all cars in the household are daily driven and service washed ) I guess once I get them all good looking, I'll print out some "DO NOT WASH" signs, laminate them and tell my family to put them on when they go into service. 

BTW, awesome work!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

zVp said:


> What polish would you recommend for a one-step polish? I was looking at Menzerna PowerFinish as I've heard and read good things about it.
> 
> I won't mind if swirls aren't 100% gone, but if they are 90% gone, I'll be really happy (all cars in the household are daily driven and service washed ) I guess once I get them all good looking, I'll print out some "DO NOT WASH" signs, laminate them and tell my family to put them on when they go into service.
> 
> BTW, awesome work!


 sure you can use the Menzerna PF2500 aka Power Finish for a one step polish


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

So I have been reading a lot on the proper techniques for washing and polishing and such. I currently use the two bucket method to wash my car but what is the best thing to actually was the car with? Microfiber mit, micro fiber cloth or sponge? (I currently use a microfiber mit) Also I use an absorber to dry the car and found that the aren't the best and I should be using a good quality white towel. What do you recommend for drying? Also I heard that you shouldn't use any towels that have a stitched boarder so avoid any fine scratches, do you have such a thing?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

dub_Luvin said:


> So I have been reading a lot on the proper techniques for washing and polishing and such. I currently use the two bucket method to wash my car but what is the best thing to actually was the car with? Microfiber mit, micro fiber cloth or sponge? (I currently use a microfiber mit) Also I use an absorber to dry the car and found that the aren't the best and I should be using a good quality white towel. What do you recommend for drying? Also I heard that you shouldn't use any towels that have a stitched boarder so avoid any fine scratches, do you have such a thing?


I'll give you my take on this .. 

1) Wash with a Sheepskin Mitt ... I find that the M/F cloth/mitt or sponge aren't forgiving enough.
2) Dry with a microfiber Waffle Weave towels. Absorbers and natural chamoius are very unforgiving and will cause marring , cotton towels aren't much better. 

3) Good quality W/W towels won't scratch .. border or not. In reality your not pressing hard to dry.


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesstzn said:


> I'll give you my take on this ..
> 
> 1) Wash with a Sheepskin Mitt ... I find that the M/F cloth/mitt or sponge aren't forgiving enough.
> 2) Dry with a microfiber Waffle Weave towels. Absorbers and natural chamoius are very unforgiving and will cause marring , cotton towels aren't much better.
> ...


Thanks for that. I will grab one for sure. But I read that a high quality white (so there are no dyes) 100% cotton towel is good to use, just in case you pick up some fine dirt or something it will raise up into the mat of the towel and not put any fine scratches in the clear coat. 

Whats the difference between waffle weave and a regular micro fiber (like the ones at costco)?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

dub_Luvin said:


> Thanks for that. I will grab one for sure. *But I read *that a high quality white (so there are no dyes) 100% cotton towel is good to use, just in case you pick up some fine dirt or something it will raise up into the mat of the towel and not put any fine scratches in the clear coat.
> 
> Whats the difference between waffle weave and a regular micro fiber (like the ones at costco)?


 Zaino site is the only place I ever saw that suggests cotton towels and thats because they are still old school. I won't use them. 

The M/F towels from costco are great for wax removal etc but not a great drying towel . The difference between w/w and the other is the W/W has no nap and no lint and picks up a lot more water.


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

Jesstzn said:


> Zaino site is the only place I ever saw that suggests cotton towels and thats because they are still old school. I won't use them.
> 
> The M/F towels from costco are great for wax removal etc but not a great drying towel . The difference between w/w and the other is the W/W has no nap and no lint and picks up a lot more water.



Thank you for the info and example!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

dub_Luvin said:


> Thank you for the info and example!


thanks for the assist.

here we have our uber waffle weave drying towel


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have 09 ZX6R, The windshield is plastic and has scratches from cleaning and wiping down.

How can I get rid of these marks?

thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

do you have an orbital polisher?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> do you have an orbital polisher?


I have means to obtain one...


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

hrama803 said:


> I have means to obtain one...


 I think he means a PC or equal ... not a $35 one ...


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jesstzn said:


> I think he means a PC or equal ... not a $35 one ...


correct you may want to use some fine machine polishes with an orbital on the screen.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Jesstzn said:


> I think he means a PC or equal ... not a $35 one ...


:thumbup:


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a brand new 2012 Candy White GTI with black leather interior. I was told by some people white is the hardest to detail, is that true? all colors werent made equal?

I want to keep the interior and exterior in perfect condition. So far Ive been using products from Autozone and a local auto shop. I never knew it can get much better than 20 dollar polish, but now that im here ive been proving wrong.

I have a 100-150 dollar budget for my car exterior detailing products. I dont feel the need for $20+ car shampoo,wash liquid since i usually wash twice with the most expensive product by Meguiar offered by autozone, but if you honestly feel that there is a car wash liquid out there that would be worth it then let me know.

I was also wondering what you would recommend and if 150 dollars or less could get a cheap but decent polisher/ buffer, always wanted one so i guess now is the time. 

What im hoping to get-
-Orbiter to Buffer/Polisher
-Polish
-Wax
-Clay Bars
-Buffer pads that fit the buffer recommended.
-Wheel Cleaner
-Wheel Polish

There might be some other stuff that i dont know about so list them in and let me know how to use them.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks for the post.

however the machine is already $170 with the pads and backing plate.

Griot's Random Orbital Polisher Kit

From there you will need to get the proper products.

Wash
Clay
Polish
Wax

Then you would look into the leather product provided your car has leather.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

OP even tho it might stretch your budget a bit .. think of it this way .. the buffer will last for years and you could recoup some of the $$ by doing relatives cars etc.. 

See if this works ..

Your wash soap is fine 

Griots buffer & pads from DD $170
Orbiter to Buffer/Polisher
-Polish *Meguiars Ultimate compound & Ultimate polish form WalMart $10 ea*
-Wax *Duragloss #105 $10 ( or maybe Phill has a good econo one *
-Clay Bars *Mothers kit from WalMart .. $15*
-Buffer pads that fit the buffer recommended. *Included in the buffer above*
-Wheel Cleaner *I never use one ... just wash them often so the brake dust doesn't build up*
-Wheel Polish* Use the duragloss #105*


The thing is there is no such thing as a cheap " good" buffer ... the PC or the Griots are all $125 + pads


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

yea, i understand you have to play to pay, so is that the best buffer for the price? how about something for 200? if not ill get the one listed. and thanks mod for listed items, ill be purchaseing them soon


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm not 100% sure where to post this, but this sounds like a good place to at least start. 

I have a newish car that unfortunately has a couple of small paint chips due to the std daily grind. I'd like to fill in the chips with some touch up paint, but I haven't the foggiest idea of the correct technique for repairing paint chips. Are there any good DIYs out there or any type of repair kits that people recommend?

I'm afraid that at this point if I attempt to repair the chip, I'm going to do more harm than good. Any guidance here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Phil,
What do you recommend to clean the uber foam pads?

Also, why do you make it so hard for me to keep money in my account! I just sent you the majority of last week's paycheck. Enjoy!:wave:

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Phil,
What is the best product to remove the nasty tire dressing dealers or cheap car washed put on tires? Tried Adams APC, but it didn't work too well...maybe didn't agitate it long enough?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

this is a good way to clean them 

Grit Guard Pad Washer

or you can do it the old fashion way, use a foam pad brush clean as much dust out as you can.

then use some dish detergent and warm water to clean them out.

then attach to your polisher and spin dry.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DubFriendly said:


> yea, i understand you have to play to pay, so is that the best buffer for the price? how about something for 200? if not ill get the one listed. and thanks mod for listed items, ill be purchaseing them soon


sorry for the delay.

Griots Random Orbital Polisher Kit


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm not 100% sure where to post this, but this sounds like a good place to at least start.
> 
> I have a newish car that unfortunately has a couple of small paint chips due to the std daily grind. I'd like to fill in the chips with some touch up paint, but I haven't the foggiest idea of the correct technique for repairing paint chips. Are there any good DIYs out there or any type of repair kits that people recommend?
> 
> I'm afraid that at this point if I attempt to repair the chip, I'm going to do more harm than good. Any guidance here would be greatly appreciated.


I have not used it but seems like many like Dr. Color Chip.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

veedubmac said:


> Phil,
> What is the best product to remove the nasty tire dressing dealers or cheap car washed put on tires? Tried Adams APC, but it didn't work too well...maybe didn't agitate it long enough?


you can use Stoner's Tarminator and a mf towel that you can throw out.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DetailersDomain said:


> I have not used it but seems like many like Dr. Color Chip.


Thanks for your recommendation Phil. I'll have to look into that. If there are paint chips that you have to deal with do you have your own specific technique or send the car out to a body shop?


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm afraid that at this point if I attempt to repair the chip, I'm going to do more harm than good. Any guidance here would be greatly appreciated.


If you lose heart, call Carisma... Prices are really good, they do an excellent job on small paint repairs/PDR/etc, and they have racecars :laugh::thumbup: http://www.carisma.com/


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> Thanks for your recommendation Phil. I'll have to look into that. If there are paint chips that you have to deal with do you have your own specific technique or send the car out to a body shop?


at the shop we don't deal with chips as we may think it looks great but you may think its horrible.

I leave that all to the paint guys.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

TheGreenspanator said:


> If you lose heart, call Carisma... Prices are really good, they do an excellent job on small paint repairs/PDR/etc, and they have racecars :laugh::thumbup: http://www.carisma.com/


Good idea--I used them for PDR on my old GTI. I may have to see what it would cost them to repair a few chips.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DetailersDomain said:


> at the shop we don't deal with chips as we may think it looks great but you may think its horrible.
> 
> I leave that all to the paint guys.


 Good point! Your approach seems pretty darn logical.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> Good point! Your approach seems pretty darn logical.


thanks I appreciate that and your understanding. :thumbup:


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm being kind of lazy and not searching the entire thread. I was wondering about a couple of things.

1. What is the best product to use and best method of application for exterior textured black plastic to keep it looking new and not faded grey?

2. What is the best product and application for dashboards/interior that will not leave it greasy/glossy/wet looking?

3. Is something like Maguire's Quick Detail good for bug removal between washes? Is there a better product or method?


Thank you.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

leitmotif said:


> I'm being kind of lazy and not searching the entire thread. I was wondering about a couple of things.
> 
> 1. What is the best product to use and best method of application for exterior textured black plastic to keep it looking new and not faded grey?
> 
> ...


take a look at the answers above.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

leitmotif said:


> I'm being kind of lazy and not searching the entire thread. I was wondering about a couple of things.
> 
> 1. What is the best product to use and best method of application for exterior textured black plastic to keep it looking new and not faded grey?


The best thing I've tried so far is actually from Surf City- the Black Wow's and stuff are thick oily goop that looks great til it rains, then leaves greasy streaks down your paint/chrome. Surf City's Black Max you can find at local AdvancePepZone- lasts pretty well even through washes/rainstorms, smells pretty awesome, and best of all- I haven't seen it streak, at ALL. Finish looks just as good as some of the more expensive products I've used that ended up streaking in the rain. 
Apply with a microfiber towel or foam sponge, let sit briefly, wipe off excess with a dry towel. On especially weathered trim I've done two or three light applications with what I consider great success.

http://www.surfcitygarage.com/shop/black-max-vinyl-rubber-trim-dressing


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

DetailersDomain said:


> take a look at the answers above.





TheGreenspanator said:


> The best thing I've tried so far is actually from Surf City- the Black Wow's and stuff are thick oily goop that looks great til it rains, then leaves greasy streaks down your paint/chrome. Surf City's Black Max you can find at local AdvancePepZone- lasts pretty well even through washes/rainstorms, smells pretty awesome, and best of all- I haven't seen it streak, at ALL. Finish looks just as good as some of the more expensive products I've used that ended up streaking in the rain.
> Apply with a microfiber towel or foam sponge, let sit briefly, wipe off excess with a dry towel. On especially weathered trim I've done two or three light applications with what I consider great success.
> 
> http://www.surfcitygarage.com/shop/black-max-vinyl-rubber-trim-dressing


Thank you!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

leitmotif said:


> 1. What is the best product to use and best method of application for exterior textured black plastic to keep it looking new and not faded grey?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I use Forever Black* Tire *Gel on the lowers .. lasts 30+ washes .. give a more natural matte finish. Apply it with a cheapie little kitchen sponge .. it drys in 5 min .. do 2 coats and forget about it for 30 washes. 

Hard to see in this pix but this is after a winter up here in CanaDUH.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Jesstzn said:


> I use Forever Black* Tire *Gel on the lowers .. lasts 30+ washes .. give a more natural matte finish. Apply it with a cheapie little kitchen sponge .. it drys in 5 min .. do 2 coats and forget about it for 30 washes.


Ooh, something to try next! The plastic lowers on our mk3 GTI and the bumper trim on my husband's Chevy truck are always giving me fits; loving the Black Max so far but I feel like I have to try everything :laugh: I guess this would work well on plastic bedliner too? That is, if I could ever bring myself to spend the necessary time...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I had some bird Shlt that baked into my hood one day. Immediately after I saw it I gave it a wash. Etched in the clearcoat now. I tried to compound and clay the area to no avail. 

Any ideas how to repair this?


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

Couple of questions for the detailing pros here...

1) I have a small chip in the rear bumper. I've ordered some Dr Colorchip to fill it in, but in general, can you sand and polish a painted plastic body panel just as you would the sheet metal?

2) I have a small electric power washer (this one to be specific) and while I haven't used it on the car yet, it does come with small bottle that attaches to the hose for cleaning solutions. Is there a specific auto shampoo that is recommended for this type of application? I figure with the right solution and low pressure I could get a decent foaming action.

Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BrianC said:


> Couple of questions for the detailing pros here...
> 
> 1) I have a small chip in the rear bumper. I've ordered some Dr Colorchip to fill it in, but in general, can you sand and polish a painted plastic body panel just as you would the sheet metal?
> 
> ...


Answered.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

NANOSKIN Autoscrub 6 inch Pad - Better and Faster than Claying 










Wow is all I can say about this new tool and new technology. I believe this will change the way most pro detailers and DIYers will prep their cars. This is truly a time saver and will pay for itself after a couple detail jobs. We have spent in some cases 1-2 hours claying and prepping a midsize sedan (in rough shape) we recently tested the AutoScrub on an Audi S8 and we were finished in about 15 minutes! You really won't believe this until you try it yourself. The AutoScrub will make you leave your clay bar behind. 

NANOSKIN AutoScrub works fast and achieves professional results with the new advanced rubber polymer technology, which replaces the use of clay bars. 

A dual action orbital polisher is required. AutoScrub will safely and easily removes paint over spray, water spots, tree sap, rail dust and other bonded surface contaminants from the surface of automotive paint, glass, moldings and plastic. 

AutoScrub works great with your favorite detail spray or clay lubricant. Unlike the clay bar, the AutoScrub can be cleaned by simply rinsing off the accumulated contaminates with water. If you drop the AutoScrub on the ground, no worries, just rinse the sponge pad clean and you're ready to keep using it. 

AutoScrub allows for sturdy and controlled handling, unlike clay bars where constant reshaping is required. 

Features 
- Lasts up to 4 times longer than clay bars 
- Glides on & off easily for a slick finish 
- If inadvertently dropped on shop floor, simply rinse clean 
- Up to 50-60 uses before you need to replace it 

Directions 
1. Thoroughly wash vehicle free of dust, sand, and dirt. 
2. Mist sufficient detail spray or clay lubricant onto the surface evenly. 
3. Polish the surface with dual action orbital polisher using light pressure (Low Speed). 
4. Wipe off residue and move on to compound and polishing or even go straight to your last step. 

Important tips: 
- Sufficient lubrication is crucial to the AUTOSCRUB application. 
- DO NOT use water 
- DO NOT use with rotary polisher. 

Take a look at the 3 offers we have. Pre Order Pricing is in effect, we should have the first wave by Friday. 









 
NanoSkin AutoScrub 3 inch Kit 
NanoSkin AutoScrub 6 inch Kit 
Nano Skin AutoScrub 6 Inch Pad 

Various photos of how the pad looks and works 

3 inch pad kit 

























6 inch pad on the Griots on an Uber 5 inch backing plate


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

- 
No but seriously.. that looks pretty innovative:beer::beer:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> -
> No but seriously.. that looks pretty innovative:beer::beer:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

this has been discussed in length on several forums, 

but what does one use on vw leatherette, and mercedes mbtex? 

mbtex gets dry and starts cracking, what can be used to soften it up, and prevent it from cracking further 

regarding the leatherette, just to clean it


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

71DubBugBug said:


> this has been discussed in length on several forums,
> 
> but what does one use on vw leatherette, and mercedes mbtex?
> 
> ...


 what we have found works well on MB Tex would be 

1Z Deep Cleaner followed by 1Z LeatherCare


----------



## j_town (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, I have a few questions regarding care of car car products. 

1) What is the policy on washing microfiber towels for reuse? I currently do this in my washing machine at home. I have a system to keep the leather polish towels separate from the wax buffer towels etc. but wash them all at once. 
1a) what method do you use to clean the Uber Foam Pads? 

2) What product do you recommend for cleaning the tan vinyl sun visors on a MKIV VW? Mine are pretty nasty and I am sure haven't been touched in 12 years!  

3) I don't have a garage but like to keep a cover over my car, MKIV GTI. What do you suggest for a 4 season cover that won't ruin all the hard work of detailing that I just put into it and that keeps the rain and UV out? I do put an additional tarp over the cover in the winter as it never gets driven from November to April. 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

j_town said:


> Hi, I have a few questions regarding care of car car products.
> 
> 1) What is the policy on washing microfiber towels for reuse? I currently do this in my washing machine at home. I have a system to keep the leather polish towels separate from the wax buffer towels etc. but wash them all at once.
> 1a) what method do you use to clean the Uber Foam Pads?
> ...


 Answers above


----------



## j_town (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

j_town said:


> Thanks for the answers!


 no problem.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Phil, I posted this question in the main page and I got a great reply from a member to post my question in here too. About a week ago I decided to detail my car. I did clay the car and than applied Meguiar's 205 polish all over due to some swirl marks. I applied it by hand and removed it with a microfiber cloth. The paint looked amazing in the garage. Than I applied a coat of Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax. When I pulled out from the garage into the sun to see the final result I noticed the paint looked hazy all over back and forth lines not swirl's (the way I applied it). So from reading a few forums I guess I did not work in the polish? So my question is do I have to re-clay and re-polish the car in order to get the hazy swirl marks out? I have never used a polisher but I have one. Its a Craftsman 6" orbital 2 speed 1400 and 1650 RPM. What king of Backing Plate do I need and what pad do I need to use. I order 90% of my stuff from DetailersDomain and I know that they have the Mequiar's 6" backing plate and different pads. I am not sure that it would work with my Craftsman. It would be my first time using the polisher if I really have to. Any help would be great because I hate looking at my car now. I will try and get some pictures up once I wash the car


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

on newer types of paints you may need an orbital polisher. 

I would recommend the Griots orbital polisher. 

I would agree you did not break down the polishes correctly. 

You can email or call me anytime to discuss if you like.


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

It's been quite a while since I've posted in here so bear with me. Anyway, I just picked up a shadow blue metallic 2012 GTi, that looks like it was washed at the dealer with a stiff broom and soap, ughhhh. I guess the fact that my last 2 cars (non VW) have been silver had me a little spoiled. 

I'm soooo tempted to take it and have it done but I'm not sure there is anyone in my area that I would trust to do it, I'm veeeery picky. I still have my trusty PC, 10 years coming up in June, but would need some suggestions on polishes/pads if I do attempt it. The whole car looks like ass so it's going to be some work. The paint from my last VW, an 06 Rabbit seemed to be pretty hard/difficult to work with, maybe that's just me. This paint seems fairly soft as I can run my finger across he paint and watch it make a mark, this should be fun. 

As I said, thoughts on polishes/pads would be appreciated! 


Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

davela72 said:


> It's been quite a while since I've posted in here so bear with me. Anyway, I just picked up a shadow blue metallic 2012 GTi, that looks like it was washed at the dealer with a stiff broom and soap, ughhhh. I guess the fact that my last 2 cars (non VW) have been silver had me a little spoiled.
> 
> I'm soooo tempted to take it and have it done but I'm not sure there is anyone in my area that I would trust to do it, I'm veeeery picky. I still have my trusty PC, 10 years coming up in June, but would need some suggestions on polishes/pads if I do attempt it. The whole car looks like ass so it's going to be some work. The paint from my last VW, an 06 Rabbit seemed to be pretty hard/difficult to work with, maybe that's just me. This paint seems fairly soft as I can run my finger across he paint and watch it make a mark, this should be fun.
> 
> ...


 sure thing. 

do you have pictures of the car?


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

Phil, no pics yet. It looks similar to a new Golf R that I saw you did on the DB site. I gave it a quick coat of Eisnzett Metallic Polish today, more to just clean it up and a tad bit of protection/filling. If I decide to do it myself, I was leaning toward either 203S or M205. I'll see if I can get some pics that show the mess.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

for a one step polish you may want to go to Menzerna PF2500 with an Uber Green Pad


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

DD
What is the best swirl remover and pad combo you all have for heavy swirl marks and medium swirl marks?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

we like to use these. 

Meg's M105 with the Surbuf (most aggressive) ---> Meg's D300 with the Uber Microfiber Cutting Pads and finishing out with ----> Menzerna SF4000 with an Uber Green Pad


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Sep 9, 2009)

When will you guys be getting a new stock of the Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner Plus? I've been delaying my order solely because of this product, haha.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I will take a look on Monday we just got a pallet of Meg's products.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Sep 9, 2009)

Perfect, I'm crossing my fingers. I've been going through 'detailing-product-withdrawal' lately.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure thing. :thumbup:


----------



## ReMiCkS (Mar 20, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> we like to use these.
> 
> Meg's M105 with the Surbuf (most aggressive) ---> Meg's D300 with the Uber Microfiber Cutting Pads and finishing out with ----> Menzerna SF4000 with an Uber Green Pad


what about light swirl marks? can they be taken out by hand with a good polish?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

it can be but in my opinion most clears now will require a machine to get them out.

here is where the orbital polisher will come into play.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

what can I do to my windshield? i drive at night a lot, and the bugs here are obese as anything. I hit one and my windows are forever stained. 

what can i use to make my windows brand new again?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> what can I do to my windshield? i drive at night a lot, and the bigs here are obese as anything. I hit one and my windows are forever stained.
> 
> what can i use to make my windows brand new again?


What are "bigs" and how do they "forever" stain your windshield?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jesstzn said:


> What are "bigs" and how do they "forever" stain your windshield?


sorry.. i meant bugs. its been corrected. They leave marks on the windshield when you hit them. They splatter all over my window, then its tough to clean. I really have to scrub at it to get them out, or maybe im just doing it wrong.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok .. not forever stained .. just hard to remove ... bugs if left can be really hard to get off ... Ihave to make a 30 mile trip every day and I just clean the windshield when I get home .. takes 3 min ... A dampened car wash mitt and a drying towel is all I use. 

If dried on use a yellow/green kitchen sponge ( green side ) and a light mix of dish wash soap then wash as usual.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

Quick question about water spot drying.

When I wash my car and it's time to dry. I do tend to take my take my time on one half of the car. In doing this, I notice when it's time to dry the other side of the car i tend to get water spots. are there any product I can spray on the wet car to help keep it wet so it doesn't dry so fast.

Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

.:R Driven said:


> Quick question about water spot drying.
> 
> When I wash my car and it's time to dry. I do tend to take my take my time on one half of the car. In doing this, I notice when it's time to dry the other side of the car i tend to get water spots. are there any product I can spray on the wet car to help keep it wet so it doesn't dry so fast.
> 
> Thanks


you can use a detail spray as you dry this will help condition the water as well as help remove the water spots.

Adam's Detail Spray is a good one for this


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

DetailersDomain said:


> you can use a detail spray as you dry this will help condition the water as well as help remove the water spots.
> 
> Adam's Detail Spray is a good one for this


Thanks for the quick reply :thumbup:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

.:R Driven said:


> Thanks for the quick reply :thumbup:


anytime.:thumbup:


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

DD
What is a good product to apply to a jeep soft top and the vinyl windows? How often should the product be applied?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

this would be a great kit.

Raggtopp Vinyl Fabric Cleaner and Vinyl Top Protectant


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

DD - I am planning on finally taking my mk3 black jetta out of storage. Its been mostly dust covered, rinsed off and car covered for the past few years. There are swirls, but overall the paint is in good shape considered its an 8/94 build year. Its a mix of original paint and few panels resprayed. 

I would like some suggestions of products to clean the car up. I have a PC7424, and previously used Meguiars compounds and polishes but want to see what is new out there. Mostly familiar on how to use polishes, sealants and waxes, but appreciate input. 

I Have your washing sponges already, so fire away on some exterior cleaning products. Want to order tomorrow! Thanks

Car in question (note that hood is coming off and replaced with a new one, with new paint >90 days old):


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Meg's D300 with the Uber MF Cutting Pads

followed by Menzerna SF4000 and Uber Green Pad

Wax with 1Z einszett Glanz with an Uber Black Pad

5 inch backing plate if you don't have one.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Great thanks, ill be ordering today, hopefully it can get out! 

Ordered :thumbup: Thanks for your product suggestion/help!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

no problem thanks!


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Phil , What do you think is the best stuff to clean a steering wheel , Its seems like im getting a film on it and it dosnt want to come off . Ive tried APC and some other stuff but the steering wheel dosnt look like new anymore


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

cleanA3 said:


> Hey Phil , What do you think is the best stuff to clean a steering wheel , Its seems like im getting a film on it and it dosnt want to come off . Ive tried APC and some other stuff but the steering wheel dosnt look like new anymore


what type of steering wheel is it, leather wrapped? any pictures?> what have you used besides pac?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Its a wheel of my r32 , I have used Meg APC , and a small dab off goof off . its just the top part ill try to get a pic for you


----------



## gtdrifter94 (May 7, 2012)

*offset Question*

i own a 2000 VW passat Wagon V6, and i currently have the stock 195\65\R15s on the car, and my friend owns a 2002 Audi A41.8T sport package, and his originals are 235\45\R17s. i did the math on the height and everything else so i dnt mess up my trans and speedometer, and the numbers are 25.3469in with mine and 25.6326 for his. i think ill be alright but i dont know the offset differences so i figured id ask what the offset for both cars are so i dont look completely stupid


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

gtdrifter94 said:


> i own a 2000 VW passat Wagon V6, and i currently have the stock 195\65\R15s on the car, and my friend owns a 2002 Audi A41.8T sport package, and his originals are 235\45\R17s. i did the math on the height and everything else so i dnt mess up my trans and speedometer, and the numbers are 25.3469in with mine and 25.6326 for his. i think ill be alright but i dont know the offset differences so i figured id ask what the offset for both cars are so i dont look completely stupid


 Might want to try this in the wheel forum


----------



## csl72 (Jun 29, 2012)

*New car questions...*

I have been looking around and can't quite find the info I'm looking for. 

I just traded in my 06' GLI and purchased a new Golf R (wow, completely love this thing fwiw) a few weeks ago and I want to get a handle on a few things early on.

1st- Curious about a good process for keeping the matte leather steering wheel that way as long as possible as well as a recommended cleaner if/when needed. Do you recommend putting any kind of protectant on it now, or wait until it needs cleaning and then go with (what?).

2nd- I passed on the dealer offered wonder sealant and was going to put my own on. I've ordered Meguiar's M21 sealant as I have had good luck with their products in the past, particularly their 3 step paint process. I'm unclear about the prep for applying the M21, should I do a dawn wash, paint cleaner, then M21 followed by my wax of choice? Is my presumed process missing something or incorrect?

Thanks


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

csl72 said:


> I'm unclear about the prep for applying the M21, should I do a dawn wash, paint cleaner, then M21 followed by my wax of choice? Is my presumed process missing something or incorrect?
> 
> Thanks


All I would do is clay .. then assuming its new enought not to need paint correction just a pre clean with a 50/50 mix of rubbing alcohol and water .. spray it on .. wipe off with a soft MF .. then do the M21 ... no need to wax after as 21 protects better then all the OTC waxes out there ... and you can layer it,


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

2nd that one just clay or autoscrub


----------



## csl72 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance on M21. Any thoughts on the steering wheel and products to preserve/clean it?


----------



## Jimb213 (Feb 18, 2011)

I seem to have always had an issue with getting wax on the plastic & rubber bits of the exterior, which leads to discoloration that doesn't seem to ever wash away. I just picked up a Golf R a couple weeks ago and am thinking about doing my first detailing session this weekend. Beyond just "be more careful," how can I avoid getting wax on parts of the car where it tends to discolor? And if it does happen, is there something I can do/use to get rid of the white streaks? The car is black, so any mistakes like that will really stand out...


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure thing you can mask the area with 3m masking tape

or be a little more cautious with how you apply the wax.

if you do get caught up 1Z einszett deep cleaner with a mf towel can remove most of the polish and wax


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

-DD

First let me say I was at the Adams demo yesterday and had a great time:thumbup:
I decided to attack my car on my own I purchased a flex 3401 and the Adams 3 stage polish kit, my car is a 2011 vw jetta with very light swirls. It's always been hand washed but I must admit when I first got it I knew nothing about the 2 bucket system. Once I get the car washed and clayed should I start with the severe swirl remover or do you think that might be a little harsh?

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## sseedubbin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Need advice bad!!*

First of all... I have a Black 2012 VW GTI 

Went out of town recently to a larger city. Unbeknownst to me I parked by a sprinkler system that left horrible water spots on my roof and hood. Not being in an area with a brushless car wash I didn't try to wash the car. Three days pass, back at home, I wash the car and unfortunately the water spots didn't come out. I tried Meguiars paint cleaner, clay bar, and distilled vinegar. Nothing worked! :banghead: I can still slightly feel the waterspots. They're definitely smoother than the were post wash.

Freaking out, I contacted a local business that does paint work. Very quality work btw, locally known for their ability to work with paint. They suggested using Purple Power degreaser on the spots. Soaking a terry cloth towel and wiping the spots to breakdown the deposits. I do trust their opinion however, I want a second opinion on this. What do you think? Is this safe? They assured me it wouldn't hurt the clear coat.

Definitely need advice!!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sseedubbin said:


> First of all... I have a Black 2012 VW GTI
> 
> Went out of town recently to a larger city. Unbeknownst to me I parked by a sprinkler system that left horrible water spots on my roof and hood. Not being in an area with a brushless car wash I didn't try to wash the car. Three days pass, back at home, I wash the car and unfortunately the water spots didn't come out. I tried Meguiars paint cleaner, clay bar, and distilled vinegar. Nothing worked! :banghead: I can still slightly feel the waterspots. They're definitely smoother than the were post wash.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of this.

If that doesn't work you may need to compound and polish out the etching.


----------



## sseedubbin (Aug 21, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> I haven't heard of this.
> 
> If that doesn't work you may need to compound and polish out the etching.


 
Thanks, I guess I'll try it on a small inconspicuous spot and see how it goes. Any specific compound or polish recommended? I know I can look through the thread to find some good ones but.. if you don't mind


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that would be a good idea.

small area. would love to hear back from you on this


----------



## sseedubbin (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll keep you posted


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sseedubbin said:


> I'll keep you posted


great!


----------



## rp.cavanaugh (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my F-150. There are some water spots that won't come out. Oddly they are mostly on the left rear and tailgate. I tried meguiars polishing compound, it made the rest of the truck look great with some eagle one black magic wax on top of it. But these won't come out. Ideas?


----------



## deadbob (Jan 24, 2011)

*Autoscrub on windshield*

Just used my Autoscrub tonight on my windshield. It was an OEM VW windshield recently installed. There was a film on it, that I just couldn't get off. I tried Stoners, Adam's Glass cleaner, amonia/water mix, clay baring and was just about to break out Bar Keepers Fried. I decided to use the Autoscrub (hey it's suggested to start out on the glass anyways) and it worked wonders. I can't see the film anymore, I wanted to spray the washer fluid to see if the streaks showed up but the glass has never been this clean. So I'll wait until the morning dew sets in. 

I do have one question. When I was removing the left over Glide mixture from the glass I noticed some sticky streaks. I'm wondering if it was caused by the film/surface of a new Autoscrub or was it the film that I couldn't get off my windshield? Anyone else noticed anything like it the first time using the Autoscrub? 

Thanks


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

DD - I'm in the process of currently redoing my interior. I noticed a corner of my carpet wasnt properly secured so I went to put some glue on it. I learned a valuable lesson because something must have been stuck in the can, and a little bit of rogue glue one in a million shot got on my brand new suede steering wheel. 

I tried to clean it off with a pencil eraser, but Im worried about trying anything else and making it worse. 

Please help me remove this 3m 77 spray before the Peter North jokes start rolling in.


----------



## creckless3 (Apr 10, 2012)

DD- Just purchased a new 2012 2DR Candy White GTI last week. 
Just wondering what package of products you would recommend for weekly detailing of the interior and exterior. 

Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

congrats on the new car. did you have a budget in mind? 

will you be using a machine polisher? how much time did you want to spend on the car?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Phil, please see my thead Here. 

I spoke to you yesterday via e-mail about swapping the three included Adam's products for different Adam's products, with the deal of the day. 

Which three would you recommend for moderate to severe swirls and scratches on a black Audi?


----------



## creckless3 (Apr 10, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> congrats on the new car. did you have a budget in mind?
> 
> will you be using a machine polisher? how much time did you want to spend on the car?


 Thank you! 
Not really a budget, but I don't want to go over kill, just want bang for the $ products that do a good job. 
I live in an apartment, so sadly I don't have a pressure washer available or a machine polisher. 

1-2 hours a week would be great. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

how will you be washing the car? 

what type of interior do you have leather or cloth?


----------



## creckless3 (Apr 10, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> how will you be washing the car?
> 
> what type of interior do you have leather or cloth?


 Leather, sorry. 

I can go to a friends house (water hose) or use a self wash car-wash.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

What pressure washer would you recommend for ~$150-$200 budget? And what is needed to get the foaming action? 

I have a Gilmour Foaming Gun for garden hose but looking to upgrade


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

we have not had much luck with pressure washers in that price range.

I would pick up something with 1400 psi plus and with a good warranty.

We use to break them every 2-3 weeks due to our usage.

Hence we moved on to a Kranzle and we have not had an issue with 20-40 cars per month over 2 years.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the following:

Meguiars M80
Meguiars M81
Meguiars M83
Megauirs D151 PRC (used a lot)
Meguiars #07 Glaze (Rarely ever used, was given to me)
Meguiars #26 ( I use this on every detail)
Meguiars M105
Meguiars M205

Thinking about getting Menzerna Power Lock Sealant

I use a DA Porter Cable. Ive done detailing in the past and its been years with all these new technology with compounds, polishes, and wax/sealants...

I'm looking for new pads and looking to do some correction on a Mercedes Black paint... Water stains, swirls, slight scratches here and there.

What steps do you recommend? For this job, I'm thinking about hitting it with M105, M205, #07(is this step recommended?) #26 and Finishing off with Menzerna Power Lock Sealant... What pads do you recommend per step, and speed?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

itzkv said:


> I have the following:
> 
> Meguiars M80
> Meguiars M81
> ...



you can do this on the mb.


Meguiars M105 - uber yellow pad or if you need more cut surbuf
Meguiars M205 - uber green pad
Meguiars #26 ( I use this on every detail) uber black pad

you can use the menzerna power lock if you want with the uber black pad.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

You do some awesome work. Ive read through just about this whole thread and countless details youve done and it leaves me with one queation. Whats your process for the windows and what products are you using.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

SHaVedGTi said:


> You do some awesome work. Ive read through just about this whole thread and countless details youve done and it leaves me with one queation. Whats your process for the windows and what products are you using.


 thanks! I appreciate the feedback. 

here is a kit that would work great on your glass, take a look at the video as well. 

Adam's Glass Cleaning/Sealant Kit


----------



## drewstylz (Aug 3, 2012)

*Chicago winter prep?*

I bought a 2010 Golf two months ago and this being my first self-owned car, I want to take good care of it, especially before it gets any colder. It's 45degrees today  My dealer gives me free car washes but obviously that's not enough. I don't have ANY equipment or products at all. I've looked over the website but it's a bit overwhelming and I'm not sure where to start. I figured I'd just ask for recommendations for both interior and exterior care.

My dealer told me the car was detailed while I was signing the papers and it looks good to my eye, paint is still mostly smooth with minor grit. No swirls anywhere. Headlights and taillights look good. I think for now I can mostly worry about "upkeep" rather than "repair".

Things that may affect product choices:
steelies/hubcaps for winter (with brand spanking new Tarmacs for next warm season )
cloth seats/interior
tints on the windows
gf that drops food and hair all over the place :facepalm:
no access to heated garage/indoor drain


I'm eyeballing at least a foam gun and possibly the Adam's starter kit. I've also been partial to Rain-X products but I thought I might try Aquapel this time around. I love seeing the water just bead right off.



What could/should I do to prepare for a typical Chicago winter? Anything I can hold off until the spring? Want to put a kit together for me?  I would love to be able to purchase most things from Detailers Domain and be done with it until spring. Again, I'm starting from a blank slate. I'm thinking I have a budget of $300-500 for now.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

are you planning on picking up an orbital polisher?

Here is definitely a great kit for a new user - Adam's Essentials Kit


----------



## drewstylz (Aug 3, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> are you planning on picking up an orbital polisher?


I was thinking I would hand polish for now and possibly pick up one of the Flex XC3401 kits in the spring when I'm less tight on money.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

drewstylz said:


> I was thinking I would hand polish for now and possibly pick up one of the Flex XC3401 kits in the spring when I'm less tight on money.


do you have a number I can reach you at if you have a budget of $300-500 I believe I can get everything you need.


----------



## drewstylz (Aug 3, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> do you have a number I can reach you at if you have a budget of $300-500 I believe I can get everything you need.


YGPM


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a black car with quite a few deep paint chips. When buffing/polishing/waxing, I always tape around the trim, badges, etc to keep wax or compound from getting in the cracks or onto the trim, but I always have trouble with wax and compound getting into the chips.

I apply the product with my Griots 6" orbital (using Adam's products and Uber pads), then buff off by hand when I'm all done, but I usually have trouble getting wax out of paint chips. Is there an easy way to do this? I've tried QD with a microfiber but that doesn't seem to work very well. I was thinking of trying rubbing alcohol or QD with a Q-tip since it's smaller and might be able to get into the tighter spots. Just wondering if you guys had any tips or techniques that would help in this situation before I try anything else. 

Lastly, what would be the best way to cover up these chips? Some have recommend Dr. Color Chip, but I feel like I could achieve the same results with a brush and a small amount of paint and save a few bucks. Input?

Hope you can help, Phil. Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I would say try to cover up the chips it will get rid of your problem with the wax sitting in the chips.

but just curious how big are the chips?


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Questions of foam cannon and Menzerna application*

Hi -

I just purchased a foam cannon and menzerna glaze from your site (already have the Power Lock sealant). I have the following questions:

1. What is the best process for using the foam cannon? Do I spray it on a wet or dry car? Do I rinse it off then wash with the normal 2 bucket wash or do I just wash it while it's covered in suds?

2. ImhavebavPC with LCD pads. I was planning in using the blue pad for applying the glaze and sealant. Will that work or should I be using a grey pad instead?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> Hi -
> 
> I just purchased a foam cannon and menzerna glaze from your site (already have the Power Lock sealant). I have the following questions:
> 
> ...


I would use the blue for glaze and black for the sealant.
*answers above*


----------



## cm123 (Jun 3, 2010)

*best leather cleaner/conditioner*

Hello,

i have a volvo s60R with nordkap interior, i am looking for the best leather cleaner/conditioner for the seats, door cards, and arm rest. the seats are in good condition, but i would like to get them cleaned/conditioned before the winter.
i would like to know your opinion on the following cleaners/conditioners...

-1Z einszett Leather Care Lederpflege
-Sonax Leather Foam
-Adam's Leather Cleaner and Leather Conditioner
-Auto Finesse Hide Leather Cleanser and Leather Conditioner

also, all these are applied/cleaned with microfiber towels? or is the leather cleaning brush recommended? 
thanks.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

cm123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a volvo s60R with nordkap interior, i am looking for the best leather cleaner/conditioner for the seats, door cards, and arm rest. the seats are in good condition, but i would like to get them cleaned/conditioned before the winter.
> i would like to know your opinion on the following cleaners/conditioners...
> ...



-1Z einszett Leather Care Lederpflege - works great many with euros love this product. - matte finish
-Sonax Leather Foam - works great to clean and condition, very quick, I'm using this right now on my S4 and Q7 - matte finish
-Adam's Leather Cleaner and Leather Conditioner - leaves a sheen to your leather
-Auto Finesse Hide Leather Cleanser and Leather Conditioner - have not had too much experience with it yet.

the application above are wipe and buff off.


----------



## 4RINGSx3 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Audi Detailing Questions*

I have an '09 S5, ext. color: Daytona Grey Pearl; int.: Magma Red leather. Mileage is 15K & car very rarely sees rain & is kept in a garage. I'm embarrassed to say I've yet to detail but that's about to change (although my friends tell me the finish looks great...but I know better). Car also has a VentureShield (VS) clear bra on entire front fascia & partial hood as well as small pieces on each fender where tires would normally kick-up road debris. Normal wash & dry routine is 2-bucket method (w/ Grit Guards) & spritzing w/ spray detailer & MF W/W towel. Have a PC orbital which I've used on other vehicles using Griot pads & polishes so I'm familiar/comfortable with the process. The steps I envision for the S5 are as follows..... 
1. Wash 
2. Iron X 
3. AutoScrub pad (fine grade) w/ AutoScrub Glide lube 
4. Dry 
5. Polish 
6. 50% IPA wipe 
7. Sealant / Wax 
8. Treat rubber, vinyl, plastic components w/ 303 Protectant 

Questions I have... 
1. Will Iron X in any way damage or lift the VS? 
2. Have never used AutoScrub to this point have always used clay. Plan on "breaking-in" Autoscrub pad on other vehicle before doing S5 so that will be some practice. Can AutoScrub be used on the VS? Since the VS is not wrapped at the hood edges will the combination of the AutoScrub & PC damage the edges of the VS or pull it up at the corners? Should I mask off the VS at the exposed edges. 
3. Can polish (applied w/ PC) be used on VS? Same concern here about damage to edges of VS. 
4. I've read much on this Forum about Menzerna products. Which ones would your recommend for my paint (polish & sealant)? Other product brands that you might suggest I'd want to consider? 
5. I've purchased some Leatherique Rejuvenator & Cleaner. Have never used this product, any heads-up or cautions on using this on my seats (this will be the 1st time they've been cleaned & treated)? 

In advance many thanks for your thoughts and time in responding!


----------



## 4RINGSx3 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Audi Detailing Questions (additional question)*

As noted in Question #2 above will be practicing/getting use to AutoScrub on another vehicle which is an '03 CTS (color: White Diamond). It has tape pinstripes...any concerns/precautions about use of Iron X & AutoScrub pad on the pinstripes? Should I protect with painter's tape?


----------



## Donalddric (Dec 25, 2012)

local shop (props to pak shak) recommended to me several products and a brief howto for a noob detailing kit awhile back. (menzerna sip, menzerna final polish, no rinse, rejex)
i will be the proud owner of a new car in a coupla months.
is it recommended to apply a good sealant (like rejex) once i take ownership? also, are the products i listed adequate for my new car?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

4RINGSx3 said:


> As noted in Question #2 above will be practicing/getting use to AutoScrub on another vehicle which is an '03 CTS (color: White Diamond). It has tape pinstripes...any concerns/precautions about use of Iron X & AutoScrub pad on the pinstripes? Should I protect with painter's tape?


do you know how the pin stripes are done is it taped on or painted on?

best case would be to mask the pinstripes if you don't know.


----------



## 4RINGSx3 (Apr 12, 2010)

They are tape. I did not tape them when I used Iron X & AutoScrub and encountered no problems. Will say that I was very careful when going over the pinstripes. Did tape them when polishing the paint.


----------



## 4RINGSx3 (Apr 12, 2010)

They are tape. Did not protect them w/ detail tape and encountered no problems when using Iron X or AutoScrub. Will say that I was very careful when going over the pinstripes. Did protect them w/ tape when I polished w/ my random orbital.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

good to hear.


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

do you have an orbital polisherhttp://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif?


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

Philip:

What metal/chrome cleaner and polish do you recommend for the bumpers of a 72 Mercedes.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

kal said:


> Philip:
> 
> What metal/chrome cleaner and polish do you recommend for the bumpers of a 72 Mercedes.


if they aren't too bad you can use

Adams Metal Polish 1 and Adam's Metal Polish 2.

If you nee more cut you can use P21S Polishing Soap or P21S Finish Restorer


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

thanks Phillip.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

kal said:


> thanks Phillip.


no problem at all.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

is it ok to put a wax over opticoat? like for instance swissvax wax?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

the sonax polymer net shield was designed to work with coatings.

we have used it with great success as well on clear film as well.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> the sonax polymer net shield was designed to work with coatings.
> 
> we have used it with great success as well on clear film as well.


well i currently have a very nice tub of swissvax wax so i would like to use that before getting any other waxes or sealants but i have heard very good things about opticoat was curious to see if they would work together


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> well i currently have a very nice tub of swissvax wax so i would like to use that before getting any other waxes or sealants but i have heard very good things about opticoat was curious to see if they would work together


you can use the sv if you like I don't know of any known issues.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Will you guys ever carry the NanoSkin Speedy Prep towel
Have you ever used it?










I still would use traditional clay bars with heavier contaminates, just this looks awesome for already smooth cars.
Not to interested in the NanoSkin scrub pads nor the 6'' disk


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

we are testing the nanoskin wash mitt and to be honest it does mar up the paint as well.

not sure I'm in love with it, I want to test it on a few more cars before I pull the trigger.

that being said we are loving the autoscrub pads for the orbital polishers.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the head up!
I just noticed you guys are in NJ :thumbup: (Well sorta, so far north lol)

Last question,
Do you know when the 5.5 inch uber MF cutting pads will be restocked?
http://www.detailersdomain.com/Uber-Microfiber-Cutting-Pad--525-inch--2-Pack_p_699.html


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

https://detailersdomain.com/Meguiars-5-DA-Microfiber-Cutting-Disc-2-Pack_p_553.htmlthe uber mf cutting pads will be back in stock in 2 weeks.

if you need something right away the meg's mf cutting pads should do


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> you can use the sv if you like I don't know of any known issues.


Thanks Phil. That's what I was hoping to hear


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

no problem


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Phil, what is your opinion with the shrinking/expanding "X hose" ??


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

someone sent the video to me I'm not sure it will work well at our shop.


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

What's up guys!! So, I recently purchased a griots random orbital and some optimum polish II and finishing polish as well as some other goodies from u guys! I have a 2012 GTI that has some light swirls from a couple not so great car washes I went to (lessened learned). Anyway, I have a few coats of zanio z2 on it. I was wondering, do I need to remove the zanio sealant before I polish the car, or will the polish take care of removing the zanio? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Swagger76 said:


> What's up guys!! So, I recently purchased a griots random orbital and some optimum polish II and finishing polish as well as some other goodies from u guys! I have a 2012 GTI that has some light swirls from a couple not so great car washes I went to (lessened learned). Anyway, I have a few coats of zanio z2 on it. I was wondering, do I need to remove the zanio sealant before I polish the car, or will the polish take care of removing the zanio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Polish will remove it .


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Phil, another noob question for ya regarding permanent protection.

I'v been reading a lot about Opti Coat 2.0 and 22ple VX1 Pro,
So they replace the need for traditional sealants but can you still add a layer of carnauba wax later.

Also I know you have used both Opti Coat and 22ple,
Do you have an opinion on what product has a better gloss finish?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> https://detailersdomain.com/Meguiars-5-DA-Microfiber-Cutting-Disc-2-Pack_p_553.htmlthe uber mf cutting pads will be back in stock in 2 weeks.


Its been 2 weeks, any idea when they will be restocked?

Also the *22ple VX1 PRO Glass Coat 30 ml* went out of stock while it was in my shopping cart :banghead:
Now, what is the wait time on this stuff??


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

VWstung said:


> Its been 2 weeks, any idea when they will be restocked?
> 
> Also the *22ple VX1 PRO Glass Coat 30 ml* went out of stock while it was in my shopping cart :banghead:
> Now, what is the wait time on this stuff??


1-2 weeks.


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Brands*

DD-

You mention the 1z products, 303 products, menzerna, and Adam's products often. I haven't heard of them before. What are you thoughts on P21s, Zymol, Pinnacle, etc.?

And what do you think of Griot's products? I have their orbiting buffer already from a different project.

New to detailling and just want to start with some good, reasonably priced products. 

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/ultimate+machine+polish+wax+kit.do?sortby=ourPicks
vs.
http://www.detailersdomain.com/Adams-Essentials-Kit-Complete-Starter-Detailing-Kit_p_64.html
vs.
http://www.detailersdomain.com/1Z-einszett-Starter-Kit_p_114.html
vs.
one of zymol's kits (which are $$$).

Or am I better off buying the individual components?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

RED5030 said:


> DD-
> 
> You mention the 1z products, 303 products, menzerna, and Adam's products often. I haven't heard of them before. What are you thoughts on P21s, Zymol, Pinnacle, etc.?
> 
> ...


here's the kit I would consider.

Griot's Swirl Remover Kit

pick up a clay bar and a few other items to get started.

what condition are your cars in?
Phil


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> here's the kit I would consider.
> 
> Griot's Swirl Remover Kit
> 
> ...


I have a 2013 VW GLI purchased in October 2012 with 5K miles. So the paint (Tornado Red) is in great shape, but I want to give her a once-over in the Spring. What are the other items you recommend?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

RED5030 said:


> I have a 2013 VW GLI purchased in October 2012 with 5K miles. So the paint (Tornado Red) is in great shape, but I want to give her a once-over in the Spring. What are the other items you recommend?


sure thing.

the griots kit will take care of the compound/polish/sealant

Nano Skin Autoscrub Fine Kit

so you want to 
wash --> 1z einszett exclusive shampoo
nanoskin
compound if needed
polish
seal 

Do you have 2 buckets and grit guards?

Interior Kit


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing.
> 
> the griots kit will take care of the compound/polish/sealant
> 
> ...


Nanoskin in lieu of clay, correct?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

RED5030 said:


> Nanoskin in lieu of clay, correct?


that would be correct.


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

What do you guys recommend for getting smoke smell out of a car? It's not an ashtray but it's definitely noticeable. The car has black leather interior and is actually very clean inside.

I'm considering a really good baking soda vacuuming, cleaning all surfaces with standard stuff, lexol and/or leatherique, and getting a cheap ozone machine ($100) and running it for 45 minutes.

My main concern is the ozone machine - does it make sense to go cheaper on it and should I be at all worried about plastics rubber and such?


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Wash Mitts vs. Microfiber Pads vs. Sponges*

I'm a fan of using Griot's microfiber wash pad, but does it do a better job that an Uber yellow sponge or Uber wool wash mitt?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DrivesMeCrazy said:


> What do you guys recommend for getting smoke smell out of a car? It's not an ashtray but it's definitely noticeable. The car has black leather interior and is actually very clean inside.
> 
> I'm considering a really good baking soda vacuuming, cleaning all surfaces with standard stuff, lexol and/or leatherique, and getting a cheap ozone machine ($100) and running it for 45 minutes.
> 
> My main concern is the ozone machine - does it make sense to go cheaper on it and should I be at all worried about plastics rubber and such?


 If your in a big center .. look for a detailer or a restoration company .. lots have good ozone generators and will do it for you .

Use the Woolite mix on all the leather and hard plastics and shampoo the carpets .. still no guarantee it will all come out.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Join us on April 13, 2013 for Adam's Polishes Free Detail Clinic at Detailer's Domain.




*
Click here to RSVP*

You can also email me with any questions - [email protected]


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

HeyPhil, i got two guestions. When are you having another sale? Second question is about the menzerna fg 400. I see you have it on sale and id like to get it but i need a few more things and would rather wait for a sale. I got the porter cable from you last year and used it with the meguiars 205. It worked good but now after the winter and 70k on my paint i want to try the 400. Is there a trick to using it with a cutting pad? I dont want to mess up my paint.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

you should be able to do nicely with the menzerna FG400 plus the meg's mf cutting pad at speed 5. then if necessary finish it down with m205 and an uber green pad.

you can use VW at checkout for 10% off.

we have $8.88 flat shipping on orders over $50 and free shipping on orders over $150.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Ok great what about the uber cutting pad since i have the porter cable? Or does that make a diference. Ill be over the 150 mark :laugh: so shipping is not a problem than.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hey Phil look at post above and let me know which pad will work better with the fg400 and my porter cable. Ive seen you use the uber cutting pad. But in the reply you recomend the meg cutting pad. Will that work with my backing plate? What is the difference with the two. Let me know soon because im ready to order so i can clean my car right
Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

VWstung said:


> Will you guys ever carry the NanoSkin Speedy Prep towel
> Have you ever used it?
> 
> 
> ...


we have the wash mitts coming in.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> Hey Phil look at post above and let me know which pad will work better with the fg400 and my porter cable. Ive seen you use the uber cutting pad. But in the reply you recomend the meg cutting pad. Will that work with my backing plate? What is the difference with the two. Let me know soon because im ready to order so i can clean my car right
> Thanks


sure what size is your backing plate?

both the megs and the uber mf cutting pads will work great with the fg400.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks I have the 5" backing plate for the porter cable 7424xp I got as a bundle last year from you.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure make sure you pick up the 5 inch pads then.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Never mind. Workmanship came out great.:thumbup:


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Meguars black wax


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Phil ... I got a small spray sample bottle of Optimun GPS ... have you ever used it? Is it like Klasse AIO etc.? Suggested pad for PC use? Sounds like it might have a little cut to it if used with the right pad. 

D.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry I have not tested it out yet, I had a customer ask me about it the other day.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> sorry I have not tested it out yet, I had a customer ask me about it the other day.


 Neighbor is going to wash & clay her car in the next couple weeks ,, I'll see if she will let me run that over it and I'll let you know what it does .. she has a new Fit and very minor swirling from winter on it.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jesstzn said:


> Neighbor is going to wash & clay her car in the next couple weeks ,, I'll see if she will let me run that over it and I'll let you know what it does .. she has a new Fit and very minor swirling from winter on it.


 very cool keep me posted.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Anything that completely works for small fine swirl marks?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

blackslcchild said:


> Anything that completely works for small fine swirl marks?


 sure thing 
 
Menzerna SF4000 
 
Sonax Fine Abrasive Polish 

Both are best by machine. 

If you are doing it by hand you may want to try something like the Adam's set up. 

Adam's Swirl and Haze followed by Adam's Revive Polish


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Sweeet!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

What speed do i put my porter cable on with a mf cutting pad and menzerna fg 400?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

BORA RSI said:


> What speed do i put my porter cable on with a mf cutting pad and menzerna fg 400?


speed 5 to 5.5


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

*One on and one off topic question*

On topic - What's the best conditioner for the door cards and dashboard of my 2013 GLI?

Off topic - What products do you recommend to clean and wax a white vinyl-sided enclosed car trailer? I used a korkay cleaner to remove any staining, but want to protect it over the coming summer. Ideally, the wax would protect for 6-8 months. I'd use my griots buffer.


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Don't wanna f up my p-car!*

I've been a detailing hobbyist for almost 16 years now and have alot of experience with machine and hand polishing, waxing, etc. My newest machine is the latest Griots DA, and I have a variety of pads and products both new and used. I've had good luck using chemical guys products and meguirs otc stuff. 

I recently got lucky enough to acquire an 09 911 c4s, and although the paint is in good shape it is in need of some finessing. I have never worked on a car that didn't have years of neglect so what I want to avoid is doing more damage than good - but I really want to make the car pop. Its meteor gray btw. While I've been able to impress friends and fam with my work, I really want to make this baby shine with real clarity. Any ideas?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

RED5030 said:


> On topic - What's the best conditioner for the door cards and dashboard of my 2013 GLI?
> 
> Off topic - What products do you recommend to clean and wax a white vinyl-sided enclosed car trailer? I used a korkay cleaner to remove any staining, but want to protect it over the coming summer. Ideally, the wax would protect for 6-8 months. I'd use my griots buffer.


are they plastic or leather?

1Z einszett cockpit would work nicely

something that would protect your vinyl sided enclosed trailer any photos, and are you willing to do it by hand?

Menzerna Power Lock
or
1Z einszett Glanz

or by hand Sonax Polymer Net Shield


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Maddave10 said:


> I've been a detailing hobbyist for almost 16 years now and have alot of experience with machine and hand polishing, waxing, etc. My newest machine is the latest Griots DA, and I have a variety of pads and products both new and used. I've had good luck using chemical guys products and meguirs otc stuff.
> 
> I recently got lucky enough to acquire an 09 911 c4s, and although the paint is in good shape it is in need of some finessing. I have never worked on a car that didn't have years of neglect so what I want to avoid is doing more damage than good - but I really want to make the car pop. Its meteor gray btw. While I've been able to impress friends and fam with my work, I really want to make this baby shine with real clarity. Any ideas?


Menzerna FG400
and Menzerna SF4000


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm interested in picking up this package from you:
https://detailersdomain.com/Griots-...Orbital-Polisher-Swirl-Remover-Kit_p_704.html

My daily is pretty beat up, a bit better than that black RX-7 you had a write up about. I'm just wondering which pads i should be using with each polish? I've done some reading but i want to make sure i get things done right.

If it makes any difference my car is a 2002 GTI.

Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

you may need to consider picking up a few of these as well.

Uber Microfiber Cutting Pads


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> you may need to consider picking up a few of these as well.
> 
> Uber Microfiber Cutting Pads


so use the FG400 on the cutting pad, then the SF4000 on the green polishing pad followed by the sealant on the black pad?

Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

GTI 4 ME said:


> so use the FG400 on the cutting pad, then the SF4000 on the green polishing pad followed by the sealant on the black pad?
> 
> Thanks


the above would be correct.


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

perfect thanks!
Will place my order soon.


----------



## UberWgn (Dec 31, 2010)

I've heard people say this time and time again and wanted to see if there's a real benifit for doing so.

After you wax your car does spraying it lightly with water and wiping it down again really have any benefits to doing so?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

UberWgn said:


> I've heard people say this time and time again and wanted to see if there's a real benifit for doing so.
> 
> After you wax your car does spraying it lightly with water and wiping it down again really have any benefits to doing so?


yes it will harden the wax. use cold water.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> yes it will harden the wax. use cold water.


 Phil .. this would apply to waxes only? Usually don't sealants prefer nothing on them including water for 12 to 24 hours to allow the cross linking to happen fully?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jesstzn said:


> Phil .. this would apply to waxes only? Usually don't sealants prefer nothing on them including water for 12 to 24 hours to allow the cross linking to happen fully?


correct for wax only, for sealants let it cure for 12 hours.

most of the newer sealants don't need 24 hours, per some of the manufacturers that I have spoken to.


----------



## RED5030 (Nov 29, 2012)

DetailersDomain said:


> are they plastic or leather?
> 
> 1Z einszett cockpit would work nicely


They're plastic/vinyl.



DetailersDomain said:


> something that would protect your vinyl sided enclosed trailer any photos, and are you willing to do it by hand?
> 
> Menzerna Power Lock
> or
> ...


No photos, but it looks like this: http://www.milltrailers.com/gallery/06544/photos/White Gold Tag Curbside.asp

Not willing to do it by hand... there's a lot of realestate to cover. 

Each side is 24' x 8', 
The front is a v-nose, so two 5' x 8' panels,
The ramp is 8' x 8'.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

RED5030 said:


> They're plastic/vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure thing you can go for one of the above Glanz or Power Lock.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

So whats the trick on washing/prepping a car for correction while its storming out?
Trying to get some Sonax FF and foam lance action happening but not in my garage 

But alas, in NJ if you don't like the weather, wait 20 mins :laugh:

Also thanks for the candy you included in my last purchase :heart:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL I hear you on that, get a rain coat on and go to town on the wheels etc.:thumbup:


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

Phil, 

When you opti-coat a car, how long should you wait before driving the vehicle? I plan on doing mine and want to make sure I wait the correct amount of time. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> Phil,
> 
> When you opti-coat a car, how long should you wait before driving the vehicle? I plan on doing mine and want to make sure I wait the correct amount of time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


we try to keep the car overnight, however customers do take their cars home.

we tell customers don't wash the car for 5-7 days.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> we try to keep the car overnight, however customers do take their cars home.
> 
> we tell customers don't wash the car for 5-7 days.


Thanks !


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> Thanks !


no problem.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

One more question about opti-coat. 

If you apply it too thick and it dries a little cloudy, is it possible to clean that up without stripping the entire panel and re-applying?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> One more question about opti-coat.
> 
> If you apply it too thick and it dries a little cloudy, is it possible to clean that up without stripping the entire panel and re-applying?


 sure if you get a high spot you can use the blue final polish pad and sf4000 to level it down.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure if you get a high spot you can use the blue final polish pad and sf4000 to level it down.


 You're awesome Phil. This is why you get so much of my money.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Motown_Dub said:


> You're awesome Phil. This is why you get so much of my money.


 no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing
> 
> Menzerna SF4000
> 
> ...


 Phil: 

Can a sealant like Zaino Clear Seal be applied on top of Adams Revive Polish? I would be applying the Revive Polish by hand. What type of applicator would you recommend. 

Thanks, Kal


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

kal said:


> Phil:
> 
> Can a sealant like Zaino Clear Seal be applied on top of Adams Revive Polish? I would be applying the Revive Polish by hand. What type of applicator would you recommend.
> 
> Thanks, Kal


 
you can try it not sure if there will be bonding issues. 

Adam's Revive Polish Hand Applicator 
Phil


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks Phil.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

kal said:


> Thanks Phil.


 of course


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

Phil, Can I apply wax/layer on top of Sonax Polymer Netshield? If so how long should I wait before applying a carnuba wax on top?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Tom16v said:


> Phil, Can I apply wax/layer on top of Sonax Polymer Netshield? If so how long should I wait before applying a carnuba wax on top?


 I would maintain Netshield with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detail Spray


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> I would maintain Netshield with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detail Spray


 How did I not know about this? I love Netshield and if this helps extends the life after routine washes then :thumbup:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

VWstung said:


> How did I not know about this? I love Netshield and if this helps extends the life after routine washes then :thumbup:


 sorry I've been trying to rip a video about net shield and brilliant shine detail spray.


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Phil, the weather is finally warm enough to give this stuff a try:thumbup:


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

So I have 2 bottles of this stuff. One bottle is half full. The other has never been open. I have used 1.5 bottles over the last few years. They are about 6 years old. I opened the full one today and it looks like new. I tried a small amount and seems fine. Is there any reason I should not use it? 

 

I have a new Black 2013 Tiguan with 1000 miles. Only been washed twice never waxed. I really need to get some wax on it asap. Is this stuff good to go? Worked great in the past but this is my first black vehicle and I really want to take care of it and keep it looking new. 

 

I've been reading all kinds of ways, tips and so on about washing black cars. 

If I plan to use a better wax later (What would you suggest for a black paint) should I not put anything on it now? 


Thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ch46eseaknight said:


> So I have 2 bottles of this stuff. One bottle is half full. The other has never been open. I have used 1.5 bottles over the last few years. They are about 6 years old. I opened the full one today and it looks like new. I tried a small amount and seems fine. Is there any reason I should not use it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the post, if you want to use it go for it. 

6 years is a long time. If it was me I typically throw chemicals after 2-3 years. 

here are a few last steps to consider. 

1z einszett glanz  
Collinite 845  
Sonax Polymer Net Shield 
Menzerna Power Lock 
Auto Finesse Illusion


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 1973 Benz with single stage paint. The hood, roof, and trunk are dull, while the sides of the car still have a decent reflective surface. What's the best approach for correcting this short of a repaint? Also, the leather is considerably worn. I will be purchasing new leather once I can afford it. But in the meantime, what is the best leather restoration regimen for leather of this vintage? It is a bit stiff, with many small cracks and tears. Dye has come off in a few corners as well.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

iheartphaetons said:


> I have a 1973 Benz with single stage paint. The hood, roof, and trunk are dull, while the sides of the car still have a decent reflective surface. What's the best approach for correcting this short of a repaint? Also, the leather is considerably worn. I will be purchasing new leather once I can afford it. But in the meantime, what is the best leather restoration regimen for leather of this vintage? It is a bit stiff, with many small cracks and tears. Dye has come off in a few corners as well.


are you doing this by hand or by machine?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Phil, 

I don't know if you saw my question in your other thread, but I purchased your foam cannon. I have a black and decker electric Pressure washer, what kind of adapter would I need?


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

DetailersDomain said:


> are you doing this by hand or by machine?


I would be doing it by hand myself, or I could have someone do it by machine. I just haven't gotten a solid answer on how to approach this. Some say buff through it, others say to do many layers of Meguiars #7.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> Phil,
> 
> I don't know if you saw my question in your other thread, but I purchased your foam cannon. I have a black and decker electric Pressure washer, what kind of adapter would I need?


I have found out that there is no adapter for your pressure washer lance.

you may need to find a universal one from a pressure washer shop or home depot /lowes.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

iheartphaetons said:


> I would be doing it by hand myself, or I could have someone do it by machine. I just haven't gotten a solid answer on how to approach this. Some say buff through it, others say to do many layers of Meguiars #7.


got any photos?


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

DetailersDomain said:


> got any photos?


Here are some quick iphone pics.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

iheartphaetons said:


> Here are some quick iphone pics.


if you want to do it by hand you may want to consider.

Auto Finesse Tripple now it won't be a paint correction but it will do nicely removing the oxidized paint.


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

DetailersDomain said:


> if you want to do it by hand you may want to consider.
> 
> Auto Finesse Tripple now it won't be a paint correction but it will do nicely removing the oxidized paint.


Awesome, I'll throw it into my order this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

iheartphaetons said:


> Awesome, I'll throw it into my order this weekend. Thanks!


that would be great.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to be doing a full restoration on my 2000 Jetta pretty soon here. I'll be doing the interior and exterior and the exterior has some pretty heavy swirl marks in places. For some reason I'm seeing a swirl mark that is actually showing white... Could that have passed through the color? I know pictures are needed to properly assess what needs to be done, but as the car is in the shop at the moment, I'm kind of locked right now. 

Things I should be ordering here soon:

Porter Cable 7474
Uber Ultra Interior Brush
1Z Leather Care
1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner
Sonax Wheel Cleaner
Megs 105
Megs 205
Megs 7
Collinite 476s
Megs 8207 Polishing Pad
Megs 9207 Finishing Pad
AF Tripple (yes, you guys have me convinced on this)

I'm not entirely sure if the 7207 is necessary because I've heard that it's uses are limited with a D/A. Nevertheless I do feel that these products are quite the step above the OTC products I use now (AA cleaning/protecting wipes, Megs B2B, Tuff Stuff, Engine Brite Shine). 

I'm just getting into detailing and I've read a few of your write-ups and I'm excited to learn new things. I'm trying to budget as much as I can while minimizing the corners I cut. I get obsessive over educating myself so if you have a direction to point me in with regards to information, please let me know.  

Oh and the AF Tripple is probably going to be a maintenance type product for me.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Phil, I had an issue with a car I did today. I was using Mez FG400 and Megs cutting pad on the GG speed 6. I was getting a ton of dusting with it, and other times I've done this combo I didn't get much at all. Is it necessary to prime the pad with a detail spray, or is there a different step that I should consider?

Also, this is the result with this combo of Mez FG400 and Sonax Polymer Shield.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

streetdreams08 said:


> Phil, I had an issue with a car I did today. I was using Mez FG400 and Megs cutting pad on the GG speed 6. I was getting a ton of dusting with it, and other times I've done this combo I didn't get much at all. Is it necessary to prime the pad with a detail spray, or is there a different step that I should consider?
> 
> Also, this is the result with this combo of Mez FG400 and Sonax Polymer Shield.


back down on the speed 4.5 is what we are using. you can mist a little distilled water on the pad as well. as well are you dusting the pads off first after each panel is done?


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

DetailersDomain said:


> back down on the speed 4.5 is what we are using. you can mist a little distilled water on the pad as well. as well are you dusting the pads off first after each panel is done?


I'll try out lowering the speed to see what kind of results happen.
I always dust off these pads with a firm bristled brush after each panel. The FG400 seems to really gunk up the pads easily, and the MF hairs seems to lay flat after each panel usage.

Also, is there a life expectancy with the Megs MF cutting pads, or will they keep their cutting properties for a really long time?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Also I was really wondering about the process of using touch up paint. Seems that some people recommend that you sand the area, apply clear, apply base and then blend it. Would you not be able to just apply the touch up paint directly to the scratch and blend the excess? Totally unsure about that. Maybe I'm asking the wrong questions.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

streetdreams08 said:


> I'll try out lowering the speed to see what kind of results happen.
> I always dust off these pads with a firm bristled brush after each panel. The FG400 seems to really gunk up the pads easily, and the MF hairs seems to lay flat after each panel usage.
> 
> Also, is there a life expectancy with the Megs MF cutting pads, or will they keep their cutting properties for a really long time?
> ...


sure brushing it after each panel will help bring the mf cutting pads back to life. the cutting pads will not last that long especially if the cutting needed is extreme.

i think your using too much product if it's dusting badly.

Phil


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

denip said:


> i really didn't know about it.......thanks for aware me.


no problem.


----------



## cm123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Best product to use on cleaning the interior(dash and plastics) ?
1Z einszett Cockpit
Auto Finesse Spritz

or any other product you would choose?

for an 05 volvo s60R

thanks..

OH by the way, I went with the sonax leather foam for my nordkapp seats and it does wonders!
might have to try the 1Z einszett Leather Care Lederpflege next.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

cm123 said:


> Best product to use on cleaning the interior(dash and plastics) ?
> 1Z einszett Cockpit
> Auto Finesse Spritz
> 
> ...


both cockpit and spritz are great. you can't lose.


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

What do you recommend for cleaning and protecting alcantara leather seats and steering wheels? Friend has a CTS-V and the seats aren't too bad but the steering wheel is already matted down and dirty.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

wky said:


> What do you recommend for cleaning and protecting alcantara leather seats and steering wheels? Friend has a CTS-V and the seats aren't too bad but the steering wheel is already matted down and dirty.


Leather Master Foam Cleaner is a great cleaner on the alcantara


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks, just ordered. Do you recommend anything for protection?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

right now we have the wolf's textile sealant but we won't have stock till late June.


----------



## wky (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks. Saw the videos, that stuff repels pretty good! Thanks also for the fast reply....being that your on the east coast, do you guys sleep?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

wky said:


> Thanks. Saw the videos, that stuff repels pretty good! Thanks also for the fast reply....being that your on the east coast, do you guys sleep?


sure thing. no problem I'm feeling it right now I need a nap :laugh:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you still carry Aquartz Iron Cut? I can't find it on your website and it was one of my favorite products.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

c0r3y.af said:


> Do you still carry Aquartz Iron Cut? I can't find it on your website and it was one of my favorite products.


Wolf's Decon Gel and Auto Finesse Iron Out have replaced them.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in a predicament... Just had the front of my car painted and birds pooped all over the hood while I was at work.... The dropping baked in the sun all day while I was at work and after rinsing them off they have left "markings" into the clear/paint...

Any suggestions?!? Black car too none the less....


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ninohale said:


> I'm in a predicament... Just had the front of my car painted and birds pooped all over the hood while I was at work.... The dropping baked in the sun all day while I was at work and after rinsing them off they have left "markings" into the clear/paint...
> 
> Any suggestions?!? Black car too none the less....


it may have etched into the paint, do you have any polishes on hand?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> it may have etched into the paint, do you have any polishes on hand?


I do... A bunch of Adam's stuff (their starter detailers kit from your site). I'm afraid to use anything too aggressive with the paint literally being a month old...

If it is etched in any suggestions?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ninohale said:


> I do... A bunch of Adam's stuff (their starter detailers kit from your site). I'm afraid to use anything too aggressive with the paint literally being a month old...
> 
> If it is etched in any suggestions?


what polishes do you have from adam's you can try those, revive polish? swirl and haze?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> what polishes do you have from adam's you can try those, revive polish? swirl and haze?


I spoke with a local detailing shop and they suggested meguiar's m105 and to then go from there.

I used the revive and it didn't do a whole lot.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

by hand or with machine?

if you need m105 it must be pretty bad.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> by hand or with machine?
> 
> if you need m105 it must be pretty bad.


Hand... And if no dice then ill have it professionally done...

Combination of things... Neighbors berry tree, bird droppings after eating said berries, black car, fresh paint, and direct sunlight (no garage, cape cod home). Add all of those together and


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ninohale said:


> Hand... And if no dice then ill have it professionally done...
> 
> Combination of things... Neighbors berry tree, bird droppings after eating said berries, black car, fresh paint, and direct sunlight (no garage, cape cod home). Add all of those together and


I would say head up to a pro, call up Rick at Unique in MA.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

DetailersDomain said:


> I would say head up to a pro, call up Rick at Unique in MA.


I left him a vm, thank you!!!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

ninohale said:


> I left him a vm, thank you!!!


sure thing.


----------



## cbdr18 (Jul 18, 2007)

On instagram ive noticed that you add Sonax wheel cleaner into a pump sprayer. Are you mixing the Sonax with water or something else? would be nice to save or dilute the product. Or am I seeing something wrong???


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I left him a vm, thank you!!!


 Quick update.

M105 and M205 did the trick flawlessly!


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Phil, do you know if the AF Avalanche Snow will be available in a smaller size in the future? 

Also, would you recommend only using it with the pressure washer, or would I be able to get good results with the Gilmour foam gun too?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the best multi-purpose microfiber towel?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

rdgabert said:


> What is the best multi-purpose microfiber towel?


here are some great towels with some great pricing.

Uber Microfiber Towels


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I own a 2012 Honda Pilot (w/ leather int) and there are what I believe to be 3-5 differrent interior surfaces (seats, dash, 2 differt door trim, etc). Is there a cleaner that works well on those plastic surfaces (both smooth and rough)? W/ a dog and bunch of kids it's a tough vehicle to keep clean inside...and the products I've used seem to be "ok" for some surfaces, not others. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

tbvvw said:


> I own a 2012 Honda Pilot (w/ leather int) and there are what I believe to be 3-5 differrent interior surfaces (seats, dash, 2 differt door trim, etc). Is there a cleaner that works well on those plastic surfaces (both smooth and rough)? W/ a dog and bunch of kids it's a tough vehicle to keep clean inside...and the products I've used seem to be "ok" for some surfaces, not others. Any ideas? TIA


1z einszett Cockpit will be your solution.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

DetailersDomain said:


> 1z einszett Cockpit will be your solution.


Thanks! Will try that asap.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure thing let me know how it goes.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello, i just got a new VW Tiguan and plan to put 3M on various places like the whole hood. Upon inspection of the paint i don't see any swirls. I plan to use ironx and clay the whole car before putting the 3m on, but is there anything else i should do? If i want to use opti coat do i do it after i put the 3m on? thank you.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

Going to try to make my 8-year-old Subaru Legacy GT Wagon look nice again after some years of neglect -- scratches and swirls, but no serious oxidation. 

Have a packet of five uber foam 5.5" pads (yellow, orange, green, blue, black) on order with you to use with my porter-cable 6" random orbital buffer and Menzerna SI 1500, SF 4000, and glanz wax (from a previous order a couple of years ago). What order would you recommend using which product paired with which pads for best results?

Also, once this process is done, what's the best way to clean the pads? I don't have a pad cleaner/condtioning machine and don't plan to buy one.

My wife in previous years has also left the sunroof ajar in the rain, and the grey headliner is stained. Do you have recommendations for cleaning products and techniques for a light-colored stained headliner?

TIA!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to remove the swirls from my black paint. The car is 3 years old.

Which cutting pad and cutting agent do you guys recommend to remedy swirls. Anyone recommend a certain process? I have a porter cable 7424xp


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

DetailersDomain said:


> 1z einszett Cockpit will be your solution.





DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing let me know how it goes.


 Worked great - thank you!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

the wheels store said:


> Cleaning wheels could be a hell, they are so beautiful but really easy to get them full of dust and more in winter time  What technics do you use to have them good all the time?
> 
> 
> Feeling tire of your actual ones? visit my store, We have a great selection of wheels and tires!!!
> ...


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

What's up guys? I know this has been asked a zillion times, but I don't feel like searching or skimming over 1000 pages of threads. I want to add some carnauba over some paint sealant for some added depth. Can u suggest a great middle of the road wax that is relatively easy to work with? Auto finesse looks great. But which one? Is it easy to work with? Any other suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Swagger76 said:


> What's up guys? I know this has been asked a zillion times, but I don't feel like searching or skimming over 1000 pages of threads. I want to add some carnauba over some paint sealant for some added depth. Can u suggest a great middle of the road wax that is relatively easy to work with? Auto finesse looks great. But which one? Is it easy to work with? Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


sure thing if I were to pick only one I would say Auto Finesse Illusion.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Click here for more information on the sale


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sure if this has been addressed before so sorry in advance:

I just placed an order for the Auto Finesse Iron Out with you guys. My car partially is wrapped in 3M paint protection film. Do you have any experience if this product can react negatively paint films or if I should avoid having it come in contact with it?

Thanks,
Jacob. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DasCC said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed before so sorry in advance:
> 
> I just placed an order for the Auto Finesse Iron Out with you guys. My car partially is wrapped in 3M paint protection film. Do you have any experience if this product can react negatively paint films or if I should avoid having it come in contact with it?
> 
> ...


thanks for the order.
I would not use it on the clear film.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DetailersDomain said:


> thanks for the order.
> I would not use it on the clear film.


thanks!


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)

How difficult is it to remove hard water stains? Mine can't be removed by clay bar unfortunately. Could any experienced detailer do it? Too bad you guys aren't local.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

volvohutter said:


> How difficult is it to remove hard water stains? Mine can't be removed by clay bar unfortunately. Could any experienced detailer do it? Too bad you guys aren't local.


you may need to compound and polish them out.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Who feels it, daylight savings and 10 more days till spring is here. We had a taste of it here this weekend. Time to stock up and get your cars cleaned up.

*Here are the details:*

1. 15% off your shopping cart - *Promo Code: SPRING*
2. Flat Shipping $8.88 on all orders over $50.00 (CONUS)
3. Free Shipping on all orders over $120 (CONUS)
3. Promo starts NOW and ENDS 3/12/14 Midnight EST
4. Sorry we can't combine these offers and won't be able to credit any orders before this special.

*NOTE: *NOT VALID ON RUPES POLISHERS
*
Check out some of the NEW PRODUCTS*

Spring Cleaning Deals

Save 20% off on Wolf's Chemicals! 

Save on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

Check out our show case video on the Sonax All Season Detail Kit

http://youtu.be/h6pi6qKXdLo


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

An interior question for you...

My car and my wife's car, which hauls the kids, have black interiors with black carpets. This means that every crumb and grain of road salt is visible. I have a good shop vac, but this just doesn't seem to get the dirt tangled in the carpet fibers. In a perfect world, I would remove the carpet, lay it on the ground and run my household Dyson over it, but this isn't a perfect world! I feel like some sort of handheld agitator attachment would do the trick. What can you recommend?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

fife78 said:


> An interior question for you...
> 
> My car and my wife's car, which hauls the kids, have black interiors with black carpets. This means that every crumb and grain of road salt is visible. I have a good shop vac, but this just doesn't seem to get the dirt tangled in the carpet fibers. In a perfect world, I would remove the carpet, lay it on the ground and run my household Dyson over it, but this isn't a perfect world! I feel like some sort of handheld agitator attachment would do the trick. What can you recommend?


sure do you have brush attachments for them? or maybe the metro vac?

http://detailersdomain.com/Metro-Vac-N-Blow-Vacuum-Cleaner-VNB-4AFBR_p_210.html


----------



## jz173 (May 6, 2009)

hello,

I just picked up a Karcher 1800 psi electric washer and was wondering if the uber foamer attachment is plug and play or requires additional hardware. thanks


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

jz173 said:


> hello,
> 
> I just picked up a Karcher 1800 psi electric washer and was wondering if the uber foamer attachment is plug and play or requires additional hardware. thanks


you would need to pick up a karcher specific adapter, karcher has specific adapters for their wands, check amazon for them.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

marx0edward said:


> Thanks for sharing such useful informations.


no problem.


----------



## JLV82 (May 10, 2013)

Phil,

What's the difference between 
Sonax Paint Cleaner (clear & blue bottle) & Sonax Premium Class Paint Cleaner (Black bottle)
What you will recommend for a VW Candy White.
TIA


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

JLV82 said:


> Phil,
> 
> What's the difference between
> Sonax Paint Cleaner (clear & blue bottle) & Sonax Premium Class Paint Cleaner (Black bottle)
> ...


sure thing the Paint Cleaner is what I would use on the VW, it has a bit more abrasives and can be finished down nicely, take a look at the Tesla Model S write up we used the Sonax Paint Cleaner on it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing the Paint Cleaner is what I would use on the VW, it has a bit more abrasives and can be finished down nicely, take a look at the Tesla Model S write up we used the Sonax Paint Cleaner on it.


I saw that write up. Was the paint cleaner applied with DA or by hand?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

DasCC said:


> I saw that write up. Was the paint cleaner applied with DA or by hand?


The Rupes Duetto was used to apply the Sonax Paint Cleaner.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Is there anything that can be done with tree sap, if it's been on a car for a long period of time? Like I mean after removing the sap is removed, the paint is discolored underneath


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimbow said:


> Is there anything that can be done with tree sap, if it's been on a car for a long period of time? Like I mean after removing the sap is removed, the paint is discolored underneath


sure thing once you remove it and there is a etch or stain you can compound and or polish or both to remove the etching or stain, it should remove it or reduce it.


----------



## donconnors (Sep 24, 2013)

*marks on leatherette*

hello I recently bought a 2014 jetta with beige leatherette. Apparently my gf pea coat has a fake leather belt loop (its black). while she was sitting in the passenger seat with the heat on it left a faint black mark on the leatherette. I tried to clean it with mothers vlr (vinyl leather and rubber cleaner) with no success. I was wondering what else can I use on the leatherette maybe something a little stronger to take the mark out? I am just a little nervous since the car is brand new I do not want to use anything to harsh and mess up the color of the leatherette. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

donconnors said:


> hello I recently bought a 2014 jetta with beige leatherette. Apparently my gf pea coat has a fake leather belt loop (its black). while she was sitting in the passenger seat with the heat on it left a faint black mark on the leatherette. I tried to clean it with mothers vlr (vinyl leather and rubber cleaner) with no success. I was wondering what else can I use on the leatherette maybe something a little stronger to take the mark out? I am just a little nervous since the car is brand new I do not want to use anything to harsh and mess up the color of the leatherette. thanks in advance for any help.


you can try the 1Z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

How much should I expect to pay to have some sort of clear protective film applied to the front of my car (bumper, hood, mirrors, fenders), as well as the sides behind each wheel well? Just purchased a new Jetta and I'd like to protect it from sand and rock chips.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

c0r3y.af said:


> How much should I expect to pay to have some sort of clear protective film applied to the front of my car (bumper, hood, mirrors, fenders), as well as the sides behind each wheel well? Just purchased a new Jetta and I'd like to protect it from sand and rock chips.


it would depend on full coverage or partial coverage? As well what type of film but it would be safe to say 

Partial - $900 - $1200 and full coverage - $1500-2000.

Phil


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I want to start getting more serious about detailing, (but on a budget ...haha) and I really want to start getting into using a PC or random orbital buffer, what is a basic one that won't break the bank?

Also as part of this I'm trying to get the basic overall process down and once it warms up I'm thinking:

Rinse, Wash ( I have a foam gun)
Clay Bar
Some type of Pre-Wax?
Some type of Sealant then glaze or vice-versa? looking Adams Glaze  and Adams Sealant which apparently can be applied by hand
Then Carnuba or Synthetic wax

Does this make sense? I'm hoping using a PC with the sealant and glaze will help create a better more protective finish and fix minor blemishes but I'm still unsure of what basic products I should be using. I follow your detailing posts but was still curious.

Thanks!


----------



## LastRinATX (Oct 8, 2013)

My first was the PC 7424XP, ~$100 or less. Decent unit for a DIY'er, but not powerful enough for pros.

You have the procedure down.
1. Wash
2. Clay(clay blocks work sooooo much faster/better than actual clay)
3. Polish
4. Seal
5. Wax(optional)



Jayizdaman said:


> I want to start getting more serious about detailing, (but on a budget ...haha) and I really want to start getting into using a PC or random orbital buffer, what is a basic one that won't break the bank?
> 
> Also as part of this I'm trying to get the basic overall process down and once it warms up I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

LastRinATX said:


> My first was the PC 7424XP, ~$100 or less. Decent unit for a DIY'er, but not powerful enough for pros.
> 
> You have the procedure down.
> 1. Wash
> ...


Thanks for the PC recommendation, that's exactly what I'm looking for, I'm really just using it for myself and my car, I'd rather spend my own time doing it than paying someone else, learn more, and frankly save cash over the long haul.


----------



## donconnors (Sep 24, 2013)

is the 1Z einszett Cockpit Premium Interior Cleaner safe to use on real leather. I am asking because I asked you previously to recommend something to clean a mark on my leatherette (vinyl) seats and you recommended the deep plastic clean. I saw on the site the kit with both in it and I am going to buy it. I just wanted to make sure it was safe to use on my steering wheel, shift boot and ebrake boot since those items are real leather. thank you.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

donconnors said:


> is the 1Z einszett Cockpit Premium Interior Cleaner safe to use on real leather. I am asking because I asked you previously to recommend something to clean a mark on my leatherette (vinyl) seats and you recommended the deep plastic clean. I saw on the site the kit with both in it and I am going to buy it. I just wanted to make sure it was safe to use on my steering wheel, shift boot and ebrake boot since those items are real leather. thank you.


you can use either but for soiled seats you will want to use deep plastic cleaner.

if its light clean up cockpit will do fine.


----------



## Fast505 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have an older Porter Cable random orbit sander/polisher that I would like to use on my vehicles. I need recommendations for backing plates and polishing pads. I have a host of products purchased at DD, including the Adams Paint Correcting Polish and the Paint Finishing Polish. I'm also using the Adams Liquid Paint Sealant with an added coat of carnuba. If possible, i would like one backing plate that does it all with multiple pads. Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Fast505 said:


> I have an older Porter Cable random orbit sander/polisher that I would like to use on my vehicles. I need recommendations for backing plates and polishing pads. I have a host of products purchased at DD, including the Adams Paint Correcting Polish and the Paint Finishing Polish. I'm also using the Adams Liquid Paint Sealant with an added coat of carnuba. If possible, i would like one backing plate that does it all with multiple pads. Thanks!


Here are the items requested
Uber Backing Plate 5 inch
Uber Foam Pads 5 inch pads - 5 Pack
(pick up yellow, orange, green, black)

Phil


----------



## bcjc78 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Detailers Domain sale*

Is there anyway I can add out of stock items to my order and have the entire order ship once the products are in stock. Adams Super VRT & glass cleaner (gallon) are two things I need to replace ASAP as I am running low or out of.


----------



## blur456 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a wax/synthetic that looks particularly good on VWs carbon steel grey (gti)? It's a daily driver kept outside 24/7 and longevity and ease of use are key. Thanks!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

blur456 said:


> Is there a wax/synthetic that looks particularly good on VWs carbon steel grey (gti)? It's a daily driver kept outside 24/7 and longevity and ease of use are key. Thanks!


You can try using Sonax Polymer Net Shield


----------



## delux68 (Jul 20, 2004)

Can this be polished out? It is the original paint on a 1991 cadillac I'm thinking of buying. It looks like an overall haziness or crazing on all surfaces of the car.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

delux68 said:


> Can this be polished out? It is the original paint on a 1991 cadillac I'm thinking of buying. It looks like an overall haziness or crazing on all surfaces of the car.


it can be improved I believe with compound and polishing, have you tried anything yet.


----------



## delux68 (Jul 20, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> it can be improved I believe with compound and polishing, have you tried anything yet.


no, i haven't bought the car. being able to get the paint to look better is high on the list of proprieties. if it is unsaveable, i think ill pass on the car.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

delux68 said:


> no, i haven't bought the car. being able to get the paint to look better is high on the list of proprieties. if it is unsaveable, i think ill pass on the car.


pass on the car phew good thing you asked. :thumbup:


----------



## delux68 (Jul 20, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> pass on the car phew good thing you asked. :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

delux68 said:


> Thanks :thumbup:


no problem.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

delux68 said:


> Can this be polished out? It is the original paint on a 1991 cadillac I'm thinking of buying. It looks like an overall haziness or crazing on all surfaces of the car.




My brother and I fix this type damage about once a month. It's usually because the clear coat has too much hardener in it, it takes years to get that bad. 

The cars that we worked on have already been detailed, the customer said they compounded and polished the car to try and correct the damage but had no luck. 

What we did is is use meguairs swirl remover, mainly to clean the old product off the car, meguairs also is the only products that we keep in our van, along with our own sealant and degreasers. 

Anyway... After cleaning the car we applied our own sealant, our franchise developed it's own products and sealant about 30 years ago. I've tried most of the modern product through various company, zaino, griots, Adams, chemical guy etc etc..

The main reason I bought a franchise is to be able to use this sealant, by far the best and longest lasting product I've used. 

So after cleaning the car we applied this sealant, All of the scratches went away!

The ideal thing to do would have been to buff and polish out the clear, but sometimes the clear will start to move and pull away from the basecoat because it's so hard. 

We were this guys only option, other than having the car painted. And for $150 he couldn't be happier. 

The car will look great for about 12 months, if kept inside it will last a lot longer. 

And a year from now we could re apply the sealant, it's a lot cheaper than a $3,000 dollar paint job. Lol


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Figured we would let you get a jump on Father's Day with a HUGE 20% off promo code!

Get your orders in quick so we can get them out to you asap!

*Here are the details:*

1. 20% off your shopping cart - Promo Code: *FATHERSDAY*
2. Flat Shipping $8.88 on all orders over $50.00 (CONUS)
3. Free Ground Shipping on all orders over $120.00 (CONUS)
3. Promo starts NOW and ENDS 6/10/14 Midnight EST
4. Sorry we can't combine these offers and won't be able to credit any orders before this special.

Click here to start shopping.


----------



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

Just bought a used 2013 VW Candy White Golf R, 6000 mi. I went to test drive on a cloudy day and didn't really notice how bad the paint was until the pick up day, when it was sunny and bright. One of the first things I did (after a tune =) was have the detail shop do the works on my car and get out the swirls and scratches in the paint. Well I spent the $150 on the detail, and the shop said they did their best... but alas there were still swirls and scratches. He said the next step to get it all out would be wet sanding of the paint. 

I have always had good car caring skills with double bucket washes and have always wanted my own Porter Cable, or something similar. With your 20% off coupon, this would be a great deal and time for me to finally get my own! I was about to pull the trigger on the Griot's Garage 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher Swirl Remover Kit, but wanted to see what your thoughts would be. I wish I had some good, close up pics to show you what my paint looks like... but as of this moment I do not. I was looking to spend in the $200-300 range.

any more info you might have would be great, thanks!


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

I had the porter cable random orbital, it's nice but I prefer a dewalt orbital buffer. It's works faster and has held up to everyday use, The porter cable failed after about 60-80hours of use, possibly a bad product??? I've never heard of another failing that quick.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I need a non greasy leather conditioner for use on a steering wheel, can anyone recommend one?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Save BIG for Waterfest!*

20% off your shopping cart!

Starts now
Ends July 7/20/2015

*Promo Code*: WF20

Start shopping.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

*Leatherette Products*

I currently use 1Z einszett Leather Care on all my leather however I recenelty purchased a 2010 Jetta TDI with Leatherette interior. What product would you recommend on cleaning and conditioning the leatherette?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

GCAutoparts said:


> I currently use 1Z einszett Leather Care on all my leather however I recenelty purchased a 2010 Jetta TDI with Leatherette interior. What product would you recommend on cleaning and conditioning the leatherette?
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


You can continue to use the 1Z Leathercare it works great.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*August Special - 20% off*

Here are the details:

1. 20% off your shopping cart - Promo Code: 2048
2. Flat Shipping of $8.88 over $50.00
3. Promo starts NOW and ENDS 8/24/14 Midnight EST
4. Sorry we can't combine these offers and won't be able to credit any orders before this special.

Don't forget to pick up the Sonax Wheel Cleaner Plus 25 Liter prior to the price increase!




Click here to start saving.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I have only micro fibre towels for my car. 

I have ones of varying thickness. 

The thickest one is by big drying towel for soaking up the water after the car has been rinsed off. 

*IT STINKS!!!*

I have washed it over and over by itself and I cannot get the smell out. 

I'm just about to throw it out. Any suggestions? None of my other micro fibre towels have ever started to smell at all. 

This thick drying one smell like mildew or mouldy gym clothes. It's awful.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Hawk said:


> I have only micro fibre towels for my car.
> 
> I have ones of varying thickness.
> 
> ...


Somewhere in its life it was not dried properly and it got mildew... dunno if it will come out. Try soaking it in white vinegar then washing.


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> sure thing once you remove it and there is a etch or stain you can compound and or polish or both to remove the etching or stain, it should remove it or reduce it.


What's the best way to remove old hardened sap so that you can correct the paint work? Just bought a 10 year old black jetta that is in pretty good shape but the sap stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

FlyBy said:


> What's the best way to remove old hardened sap so that you can correct the paint work? Just bought a 10 year old black jetta that is in pretty good shape but the sap stands out like a sore thumb.


if it's been there long enough it may be part of the paint. have you tried a bug and tar remover if you can try to dissolve it.

Auto Finesse Obiltarate
Stoner's Tarminator


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

FlyBy said:


> What's the best way to remove old hardened sap so that you can correct the paint work? Just bought a 10 year old black jetta that is in pretty good shape but the sap stands out like a sore thumb.



Sometimes I have had good luck with IPA , usually I soak a small cloth and hold it on the blob then after a few seconds take it off and try and scratch the top off the blob then more IPA .


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

DetailersDomain said:


> if it's been there long enough it may be part of the paint. have you tried a bug and tar remover if you can try to dissolve it.


It's probably been there a couple months. It's on the gas door so it could be easy to repaint it if it wont come off.



Jesstzn said:


> Sometimes I have had good luck with IPA , usually I soak a small cloth and hold it on the blob then after a few seconds take it off and try and scratch the top off the blob then more IPA .


I only know what IPA beers are :laugh:

Edit: I'm assuming IPA is isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Can I use quick detailer spray (Adam's) on a fresly painted car? I just had some work done on my fender and hood. Can I use some detailing spray ?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Phil,

What are your thoughts on the 3M Paint Defender? It's that spray-on clear bra. Also, which parts of the car would you recommend using the bra on?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

c0r3y.af said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> What are your thoughts on the 3M Paint Defender? It's that spray-on clear bra. Also, which parts of the car would you recommend using the bra on?


I have not used it yet.


----------

